# Shabad Vechaar - We Get That We Wish



## Taranjeet singh (Dec 29, 2011)

<table border="0"><tbody><tr><td>*






 Shabad is by Bhagat Trilochan  Ji                                in Raag Gujri                                          on Pannaa 526 *

</td></tr>     <tr>     <td align="left" valign="top">gUjrI ]
</td>   </tr>   <tr>    <td valign="top">  g*oo*jar*ee* ||
</td>   </tr>    <tr>     <td valign="top">_Goojaree:_
 </td>   </tr>     <tr>     <td align="center" height="10" valign="top">
</td>   </tr>     <tr>     <td align="left" valign="top">AMiq kwil jo lCmI ismrY AYsI icMqw mih jy mrY ]
</td>   </tr>   <tr>    <td valign="top">  a(n)th k*aa*l j*o* lashham*ee* s*i*mar*ai* *ai*s*ee* ch*i*(n)th*aa* meh*i* j*ae* mar*ai* ||
</td>   </tr>    <tr>     <td valign="top">_At the very last moment, one who thinks of wealth, and dies in such thoughts,_
 </td>   </tr>     <tr>     <td align="center" height="10" valign="top">
</td>   </tr>     <tr>     <td align="left" valign="top">srp join vil vil AauqrY ]1]
</td>   </tr>   <tr>    <td valign="top">  sarap j*o*n val val ao*u*thar*ai* ||1||
</td>   </tr>    <tr>     <td valign="top">_shall be reincarnated over and over again, in the form of serpents. ||1||_
 </td>   </tr>     <tr>     <td align="center" height="10" valign="top">
</td>   </tr>     <tr>     <td align="left" valign="top">ArI bweI goibd nwmu miq bIsrY ] rhwau ]
</td>   </tr>   <tr>    <td valign="top">  ar*ee* b*aa**ee* g*o*b*i*dh n*aa*m math b*ee*sar*ai* || reh*aa*o ||
</td>   </tr>    <tr>     <td valign="top">_O sister, do not forget the Name of the Lord of the Universe. ||Pause||_
 </td>   </tr>     <tr>     <td align="center" height="10" valign="top">
</td>   </tr>     <tr>     <td align="left" valign="top">AMiq kwil jo iesqRI ismrY AYsI icMqw mih jy mrY ]
</td>   </tr>   <tr>    <td valign="top">  a(n)th k*aa*l j*o* e*i*sathr*ee* s*i*mar*ai* *ai*s*ee* ch*i*(n)th*aa* meh*i* j*ae* mar*ai* ||
</td>   </tr>    <tr>     <td valign="top">_At the very last moment, he who thinks of women, and dies in such thoughts,_
 </td>   </tr>     <tr>     <td align="center" height="10" valign="top">
</td>   </tr>     <tr>     <td align="left" valign="top">bysvw join vil vil AauqrY ]2]
</td>   </tr>   <tr>    <td valign="top">  b*ae*sav*aa* j*o*n val val ao*u*thar*ai* ||2||
</td>   </tr>    <tr>     <td valign="top">_shall be reincarnated over and over again as a prostitute. ||2||_
 </td>   </tr>     <tr>     <td align="center" height="10" valign="top">
</td>   </tr>     <tr>     <td align="left" valign="top">AMiq kwil jo liVky ismrY AYsI icMqw mih jy mrY ]
</td>   </tr>   <tr>    <td valign="top">  a(n)th k*aa*l j*o* larr*i*k*ae* s*i*mar*ai* *ai*s*ee* ch*i*(n)th*aa* meh*i* j*ae* mar*ai* ||
</td>   </tr>    <tr>     <td valign="top">_At the very last moment, one who thinks of his children, and dies in such thoughts,_
 </td>   </tr>     <tr>     <td align="center" height="10" valign="top">
</td>   </tr>     <tr>     <td align="left" valign="top">sUkr join vil vil AauqrY ]3]
</td>   </tr>   <tr>    <td valign="top">  s*oo*kar j*o*n val val ao*u*thar*ai* ||3||
</td>   </tr>    <tr>     <td valign="top">_shall be reincarnated over and over again as a pig. ||3||_
 </td>   </tr>     <tr>     <td align="center" height="10" valign="top">
</td>   </tr>     <tr>     <td align="left" valign="top">AMiq kwil jo mMdr ismrY AYsI icMqw mih jy mrY ]
</td>   </tr>   <tr>    <td valign="top">  a(n)th k*aa*l j*o* ma(n)dhar s*i*mar*ai* *ai*s*ee* ch*i*(n)th*aa* meh*i* j*ae* mar*ai* ||
</td>   </tr>    <tr>     <td valign="top">_At the very last moment, one who thinks of mansions, and dies in such thoughts,_
 </td>   </tr>     <tr>     <td align="center" height="10" valign="top">
</td>   </tr>     <tr>     <td align="left" valign="top">pRyq join vil vil AauqrY ]4]
</td>   </tr>   <tr>    <td valign="top">  pr*ae*th j*o*n val val ao*u*thar*ai* ||4||
</td>   </tr>    <tr>     <td valign="top">_shall be reincarnated over and over again as a goblin. ||4||_
 </td>   </tr>     <tr>     <td align="center" height="10" valign="top">
</td>   </tr>     <tr>     <td align="left" valign="top">AMiq kwil nwrwiexu ismrY AYsI icMqw mih jy mrY ]
</td>   </tr>   <tr>    <td valign="top">  a(n)th k*aa*l n*aa*r*aa*e*i*n s*i*mar*ai* *ai*s*ee* ch*i*(n)th*aa* meh*i* j*ae* mar*ai* ||
</td>   </tr>    <tr>     <td valign="top">_At the very last moment, one who thinks of the Lord, and dies in such thoughts,_
 </td>   </tr>     <tr>     <td align="center" height="10" valign="top">
</td>   </tr>     <tr>     <td align="left" valign="top">bdiq iqlocnu qy nr mukqw pIqMbru vw ky irdY bsY ]5]2]
</td>   </tr>   <tr>    <td valign="top">  badhath th*i*l*o*chan th*ae* nar m*u*kath*aa* p*ee*tha(n)bar v*aa* k*ae* r*i*dh*ai* bas*ai* ||5||2||
</td>   </tr>    <tr>     <td valign="top">_says Trilochan, that man shall be liberated; the Lord shall abide in his heart. ||5||2||_
 </td>   </tr>     <tr>     <td align="center" height="10" valign="top">
</td>   </tr> <tr><td align="left" valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody></table>
 



> *Essence:* Remember Him always so that when we leave the play ground we go to Him and sit with Him as His obedient Children.


----------



## Ishna (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Shabad Vechaar- We get that we Wish*

Taranjeet ji, there was a very good article about this posted on SPN not long ago, here:  http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/interfaith-dialogues/37776-from-here-eternity-i-j-singh.html

Gurfateh.


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Shabad Vechaar- We get that we Wish*



Ishna said:


> Taranjeet ji, there was a very good article about this posted on SPN not long ago, here:  http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/interfaith-dialogues/37776-from-here-eternity-i-j-singh.html
> 
> Gurfateh.



Thanks sister; it is very good. Still,I prefer the way it has been stated in Guru Granth Sahib in whom I place full faith. posted below is another shabad from ang 536. hope you will like this as well.
<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <wontGrowAutofit/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>  </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156">  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable     {mso-style-name:"Table Normal";     mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;     mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;     mso-style-noshow:yes;     mso-style-parent:"";     mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;     mso-para-margin:0in;     mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:10.0pt;     font-family:"Times New Roman";     mso-ansi-language:#0400;     mso-fareast-language:#0400;     mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> 
<table cellspacing="5"><tbody><tr><td> 
</td></tr> <tr><td>  ਦੇਵਗੰਧਾਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੯  ॥ 

 देवगंधारी महला ९ ॥
 Ḏevganḏẖārī mėhlā 9. 
 Raag Dayv-Gandhaaree, Ninth Mehl: 
    </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਜਗਤ  ਮੈ  ਝੂਠੀ  ਦੇਖੀ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ  ॥ 

 जगत मै झूठी देखी प्रीति ॥
 Jagaṯ mai jẖūṯẖī ḏekẖī parīṯ. 
 In this world, I have seen love to be false. 
    </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਅਪਨੇ  ਹੀ  ਸੁਖ  ਸਿਉ  ਸਭ  ਲਾਗੇ  ਕਿਆ  ਦਾਰਾ  ਕਿਆ  ਮੀਤ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 

 अपने ही सुख सिउ सभ लागे किआ दारा किआ मीत ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
 Apne hī sukẖ si▫o sabẖ lāge ki▫ā ḏārā ki▫ā mīṯ. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
 Whether they are spouses or friends, all are concerned only with their own happiness. ||1||Pause|| 
    </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਮੇਰਉ  ਮੇਰਉ  ਸਭੈ  ਕਹਤ  ਹੈ  ਹਿਤ  ਸਿਉ  ਬਾਧਿਓ  ਚੀਤ  ॥ 

 मेरउ मेरउ सभै कहत है हित सिउ बाधिओ चीत ॥
 Mera▫o mera▫o sabẖai kahaṯ hai hiṯ si▫o bāḏẖi▫o cẖīṯ. 
 All say, "Mine, mine", and attach their consciousness to you with love. 
    </td></tr> <tr><td>  





> ਅੰਤਿ  ਕਾਲਿ  ਸੰਗੀ  ਨਹ  ਕੋਊ  ਇਹ  ਅਚਰਜ  ਹੈ  ਰੀਤਿ  ॥੧॥




 अंति कालि संगी नह कोऊ इह अचरज है रीति ॥१॥
 Anṯ kāl sangī nah ko▫ū ih acẖraj hai rīṯ. ||1|| 
 But at the very last moment, none shall go along with you. How strange are the ways of the world! ||1|| 
    </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਮਨ  ਮੂਰਖ  ਅਜਹੂ  ਨਹ  ਸਮਝਤ  ਸਿਖ  ਦੈ  ਹਾਰਿਓ  ਨੀਤ  ॥ 

 मन मूरख अजहू नह समझत सिख दै हारिओ नीत ॥
 Man mūrakẖ ajhū nah samjẖaṯ sikẖ ḏai hāri▫o nīṯ. 
 The foolish mind has not yet reformed itself, although I have grown weary of continually instructing it. 
    </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਨਾਨਕ  ਭਉਜਲੁ  ਪਾਰਿ  ਪਰੈ  ਜਉ  ਗਾਵੈ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਕੇ  ਗੀਤ  ॥੨॥੩॥੬॥੩੮॥੪੭॥ 

 नानक भउजलु पारि परै जउ गावै प्रभ के गीत ॥२॥३॥६॥३८॥४७॥
 Nānak bẖa▫ojal pār parai ja▫o gāvai parabẖ ke gīṯ. ||2||3||6||38||47|| 
 O Guru Nanak, one crosses over the terrifying world-ocean, singing the Songs of God. ||2||3||6||38||47|| 
 </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Harry Haller (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Shabad Vechaar- We get that we Wish*



Taranjeet singh said:


> Thanks sister; the article is very good. Still,I prefer the way it has been stated in Guru Granth Sahib in whom I place full faith.



Taranjeetji, 

I think you are absolutely correct to feel the way you do, I think the essence that we extract from bani is highly personal. However, I feel there is so much more essence to be extracted from this bani than one line, we are all here to learn, pardon me, but your essence seems very abrahamic to me, I found IJji's quite comprehensive and covering many different bases, however at the end of the day, I suffer from an agitated mind, and if yours is at peace than it is not for me to say which is better, merely to point out something I feel able to

Forgive me for any offence


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Shabad Vechaar- We get that we Wish*

Harry ji,
You are a wonderful writer/author. I am envious of the eloquence, you are blessed with and how neatly you express yourself.  Not many people have the quality. Dear Sp also writes beautifully and sometimes I feel that I come here for improving  my English and to learn way of expression.
IJ s has his way of thinking. You have your innovative style of stating things. Yeah, coming to Bani, I personally feel and you may necessarily not agree, it is felt that we should be governed by the meaning in the context. What is the context of Entire Guru Granth Sahib ji. I am no scholar to state on this. The context of Guru Granth Sahib ji is life time experience of 10 Nananks and many sikhs who had given up their lives for the cause. Bani of not all the Gurus is recorded in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. 

I cannot gauge the context in which the bani has been authored. 
Only thing that I can do is to read it as a whole as a book. I try to do it and have done many a times by reading it as a Guide and Not as a Guru i.e read an electronic copy of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.

Still I feel that there is inner beauty in metaphorical expressions. If we try to alter the meaning as is conveyed by the original text we run the risk that over a period of time we shall end up in messing up with the meaning as the mind would be colored by the context provided by eminent person like IJ. It shall take up the virginity of that has been authored. Authors and commentators make deep impressions on account of their knowledge coupled with their skills in language. Let people learn from their own interpretations. Why should you not interpret the things yourself.?  If I read Ij and ...Ij^n, I would be reading through colored glasses and that is I want to avoid. 

None alive, has seen death or afterwards and hence IJs summary is also not worthy of any merit as it may be devoid of this. Where mind cannot reach , let us be guided by Guru Sahib who were well tuned with the Almighty and they might have some message to convey. 

In the shabad stated above and the entire context if taken  together, would convey me that we are governed by our Sanskaars/impressions that we form during the currency of entire life. May be these impressions gets expressions at the time when we have say good bye to this world of ours. Hence , again my interpretation, we should be careful in doing our deeds and acts that we do over the period of entire life. Mind would recall those things of which it carries the imprint.  Hence I should spend sometime in remembering Him who has given me everything that I need.  

Hope I make some sense. Kindly ignore the mistakes and even spellings. Yes, I am completely at peace with myself and wish everyone the same. Cannot afford to make any compromises where peace of mind is concerned.


----------



## Harry Haller (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Shabad Vechaar- We get that we Wish*

For the purposes of helping to heal an agitated mind, and also to comment on your essence fairly it is only right I share what washes over me when I read this, 

Life is a roulette wheel, no one knows what they will be thinking when they die, just as no one knows when they will die, to me this has nothing to do with reincarnation, and everything to do with life and living. As no one knows when they will die, the only way to be able to think of the Almighty, and to practice what the Almighty has given you Hukam to do, is to always be in this state, otherwise you run the risk of not covering every single number when the ball lands, because once that ball lands, once death visits, it is showtime, and you have either achieved your goal of connection, or it is too late. 

Veerji, I believe you have fallen into the very trap that IJ ji counselled against which is to view this as promising life ever after, rather than concentrating on ensuring connection with Almighty at every second, every minute of life left to live. 

I thank you for your compliments, I also find your writings very easy to read, and extremely well structured. 

You also make wonderful sense, and that fact that you are at peace suggests you are much further ahead on the path than me

kaurhug


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Shabad Vechaar- We get that we Wish*

GURBANI is the NEW GYAAN that our Guru sahibaans brought for us to APPLY and CHANGE our LIFE for the BETTER.

In order for the "NEW" to be appreciated..the "OLD" has to be shown side by side...just as DAY cannot be appreciated in the absence of NIGHT.....

THus in Each SHABAD we see the Guurs/Bhagats FIRST show us the "old"...the MYTHS, etc that the masses of the time were deeply entrenched IN....bathing at pilgrimage teeraths, fasting, giving their bodies tortures, japping endless mantras and jantras for merit, giving Daan and doing good deeds, paaths poojas aartees, and what not....and IN the RAHAO TUKS/or Final TUKS, the GURU PRESENTS the NEW GYAAN..the GURUS WAY..or GURMATT...and THAT is the part we are supposed to do vichaar ona nd ADOPT as our way of Life to be transformed from Manmukhs to GURMUKHS.

BUT sadly..MOST of us today....get LOST...in the Quicksands of the "OLD"..and refuse to see the NEW !! We are so eanmoured of the NIGHT that we just continue to TURN AROUND, pull the comforters closer and go on SLEEPING...refusing to see the Break of DAWN that GURMATT presents.

Now what does the Bhagat jis Shabad quoted by Taranjeet Ji do....in the first few lines Bhagat Ji introduces us to the "PREVALENT and POPULAR" beleifs of the masses...think this and you become this..think that and you become that...BUT whats of IMPORTANCE..is the FINAL CONCLUDING REMARKS....the ESSENCE..the GHEE that came out of churning the old beleifs....the IMPORTANCE OF NAAM..its THIS that cna change us form manmukhs to GURMUKHS...while ALIVE and Kicking in this world itself....who cares what happens after death..( Becasue NO ONE..has come back anyway..even Guru nanak ji declares so clearly that ..NO ONE KNOWS..after DEATH...Bhagat Ji states..OF what use is MUKTEE after DEATH...since no one cna SEE this..I want and desire JEEWAN MUKTEE..MUKTEE while alive so the masses can SEE and FOLLOW the path of GURMATT. Doesnt this make perfect sense ?? GURBANI is for the LIVING..the MAN....not ghosts, bhoots, prets, spirits etc....SIKH HISTORY ios chock full of GURMUKHS..Jeewan Mukts...BUT not a single instance of someone who became a SNAKE becasue he was thinking of his bank account when dying....or someone becoming a prostitute becasue he was busy "sexting" on his deathbed ?? IN Fact such ideas are an INSULT to the Prostitutes....who can point at a prostitute and say with confidence..AHH that woman was so and so who was busy sexting on his deathbed ???? We know for a FACT that millions of prostitutes are FORCED into this human slavery/trafficking syndicates etc...very few are voluntary !! Didnt Jesus say cast the first stone hwoever is innocent ?? Such utter rubbish and old fahsioned ideas emphasised by the Brahmins are hurting the sentiments of women who Guru nanak ji called So kio mandah akheyeah ??

Sikhism/Gurmatt is the Worlds LATEST and BEST GYAAN..free of all encumbrances and baggage of old religious beleifs....lets NOT drag it backward...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Shabad Vechaar- We get that we Wish*

This UNIQUE methodology of teaching GURMATT Begins from Japji Sahib..the First Panna of our GURU JI....Socheh Soch na hoveaii......etc..etc..etc..and Finally..KIV SACHIAARA Hoeeayeha....Kiv koorreh tutteh paal ?? and GURU JI answers: HUKM RAZAII CHALLNNA !! LIFE in HIS HUKM..His RAZAA is the Perfect SOLUTION !!......Not bathing at sarovars...not keeping silent..not fasting...not being clever.....ONLY HUKM RAZAII CHALLNNA..which GURU ARJUN JI showed so well on the Hot Plate !!!
EACH Shabad in the SGGS follows this methodology.....even the Bhagats..who came earlier ( and thats the reason Guru Ji chose thsoe shabads for inclusion in SGGS because they are perfectly in tune with GURMATT )


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Shabad Vechaar- We get that we Wish*



harry haller said:


> For the purposes of helping to heal an agitated mind, and also to comment on your essence fairly it is only right I share what washes over me when I read this,
> 
> Life is a roulette wheel, no one knows what they will be thinking when they die, just as no one knows when they will die, to me this has nothing to do with reincarnation, and everything to do with life and living. As no one knows when they will die, the only way to be able to think of the Almighty, and to practice what the Almighty has given you Hukam to do, is to always be in this state, otherwise you run the risk of not covering every single number when the ball lands, because once that ball lands, once death visits, it is showtime, and you have either achieved your goal of connection, or it is too late.
> 
> ...



Dear Harry ji,

Thanks for another lovely post. I had taken small break to catch some fresh air. The job at office is flat. 

Peace is the objective of all of us or at least some of us and that is why we find ourselves here. Reincarnation or transmigration are the terms coined to instill fear in us so that we do not deviate from being righteous and develop the virtues with His grace. I keep my present intact so that in future it does not become the cause of some uncalled for misery. But I do not discard these literally. I go by words of bani. May be I need more _reading _to reconcile. I am not a Nit-Nemi.  

Gyani ji and you have nicely summed up above by stating as to how to become Sachiara so that we can be with His Hukum or accept as it comes. It is only by adopting this and accepting some other important aspects that we can really be with Him or realize that we are with Him.

Naam jaap/simran and dhyana are some of the methods prescribed by Bani to get over the ego and all other lower passions and develop virtues without which we cannot be a true devotee. It also comes with His grace. With instilling His fear and constant simran leads us to higher state i.e is Tranquility where pain and sorrow or pleasure become meaningless. It can be called as equipoised or Jeevan- mukt. Mukti or liberation as you have rightly stated is not a promise of future,it has to be here right in this world. 

We may have different ideas of liberation or Mukti. To be Jeevan Mukt is to live in the state of liberation by becoming humble ,polite and compassionate. There are some other ingredients that may go into this as well that are not stated as any sikh would be acquainted with.

State of Brahm gyan begins with wishing well of everyone else. To be with self is the first essential ingredient and prerequisite for this. It is the state that I am trying to achieve that is to shed ego to the extent possible. But man is bundle of his impressions. To overcome this we need guidance and I am fortunate to have friends like Gyani ji and you to help me out. Gurmatt and understanding Bani is another mile stone to be covered.

Many things , that are in abundance, can be obtained by invoking His Grace. It is all we try to do when we do simran and Naam japna.It is the way I remember Him to seek His blessings. Things should automatically reveal and should get unfold if we are in the company of saints. And what better company could be there  when We have our living Guru with us. Close your eyes for fifteen minutes and be in Sachkhand.

Oh! I was joking and do not take me seriously. 
I am reminded by my wife that it is Time to have dinner and watch Big Boss.


----------



## japjisahib04 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Shabad Vechaar- We get that we Wish*

My concern is what is 'Ant Kaal'. First question is do anyone know his final moment? Is it Old age? Then what is 'ant kaal'. Is it the moment when one actually dies or think of jumping from top floor to die or 'ant kaal' is when someone plan i.e. to conspire to capture others wealth or right?
Mohinder Singh Sahni


----------



## BhagatSingh (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Shabad Vechaar- We get that we Wish*

Mohinder Singh ji, 
Ant (end) kaal (time) is your final moment(s) and you don't know when it is going to be. This is exactly the motivation for why you should constantly remember God. 

SGGS already says to Simar God all the time. This shabad is specifically talking about the final moment(s) of one's life, that if you haven't been Simraning daily then at least do it now so that you have a chance of merging with God and end the cycle of reincarnation, one last ditch effort.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Dec 29, 2011)

> *FROM HERE TO ETERNITY
> by I. J. Singh*
> 
> _At his very last moment, one who thinks of wealth, and dies in such thoughts, shall be *reincarnated *over and over again, as a serpent.
> ...


 I find the above in very poor taste in leading into an article.  This stamps and leaves impression as though “reincarnation” is espoused or accepted in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji and so in Sikhism.

ਗੂਜਰੀ ॥ 
Gūjrī. 

_Raag Gujri_

ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ ਜੋ ਲਛਮੀ ਸਿਮਰੈ ਐਸੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਮਹਿ ਜੇ ਮਰੈ ॥ ਸਰਪ ਜੋਨਿ ਵਲਿ ਵਲਿ ਅਉਤਰੈ ॥੧॥ 
Anṯ kāl jo lacẖẖmī simrai aisī cẖinṯā mėh je marai. Sarap jon val val a▫uṯarai. ||1|| 

_To the end who keeps thinking of wealth and die so wanting.  Such so again and again born in serpentine life  (Note:1)._

ਅਰੀ ਬਾਈ ਗੋਬਿਦ ਨਾਮੁ ਮਤਿ ਬੀਸਰੈ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
Arī bā▫ī gobiḏ nām maṯ bīsrai. Rahā▫o. 

_Oh sister, do not forget to understand the creator._

ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ ਜੋ ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਸਿਮਰੈ ਐਸੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਮਹਿ ਜੇ ਮਰੈ ॥ ਬੇਸਵਾ ਜੋਨਿ ਵਲਿ ਵਲਿ ਅਉਤਰੈ ॥੨॥ 
Anṯ kāl jo isṯarī simrai aisī cẖinṯā mėh je marai. Besvā jon val val a▫uṯarai. ||2|| 

_To the end who keeps thinking of women, and die so wanting.  Such so again and again born in prostitution life (Note:2)._

ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ ਜੋ ਲੜਿਕੇ ਸਿਮਰੈ ਐਸੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਮਹਿ ਜੇ ਮਰੈ ॥ ਸੂਕਰ ਜੋਨਿ ਵਲਿ ਵਲਿ ਅਉਤਰੈ ॥੩॥ 
Anṯ kāl jo laṛike simrai aisī cẖinṯā mėh je marai. Sūkar jon val val a▫uṯarai. ||3|| 

_To the end who keeps thinking of sons and die so wanting.  Such so again and again born in pork life (Note:3)_

ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ ਜੋ ਮੰਦਰ ਸਿਮਰੈ ਐਸੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਮਹਿ ਜੇ ਮਰੈ ॥ ਪ੍ਰੇਤ ਜੋਨਿ ਵਲਿ ਵਲਿ ਅਉਤਰੈ ॥੪॥ 
Anṯ kāl jo manḏar simrai aisī cẖinṯā mėh je marai. Pareṯ jon val val a▫uṯarai. ||4|| 

_To the end who keeps thinking of mansions and die so wanting.  Such so again and again born in ghost life (Note:4)_

ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ ਨਾਰਾਇਣੁ ਸਿਮਰੈ ਐਸੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਮਹਿ ਜੇ ਮਰੈ ॥ ਬਦਤਿ ਤਿਲੋਚਨੁ ਤੇ ਨਰ ਮੁਕਤਾ ਪੀਤੰਬਰੁ ਵਾ ਕੇ ਰਿਦੈ ਬਸੈ ॥੫॥੨॥ 
Anṯ kāl nārā▫iṇ simrai aisī cẖinṯā mėh je marai. Baḏaṯ ṯilocẖan ṯe nar mukṯā pīṯambar vā ke riḏai basai. ||5||2|| 

_To the end who keeps thinking of creator and die so wanting.  Trilochan ji says, such people find salvation with the creator in the heart_​


> ESSENCE:  You become what you think and better to understand the unwavering positives of creator’s understanding and live with this in one's heart.​


_~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~_​ 
_*Note:1*  Snakes guard wealth. This is a common mis-belief (Myth). Old crumbling houses, 'wadas' are ideal for snakes as they find plenty of hiding places together with rats and mice. In the days of yore, people often buried their wealth and it could be a possibility that a snake and the hidden wealth were unearthed together, giving this impression._

_Following a like scene from Jungle Book,_

Kaa (The Jungle Book)      - YouTube

_*Note:2*  Becoming prostitute and seeing the results of your ill thoughts.__  Now on the receiving end of bad you wished for without realizing so._

_*Note:3*  Pigs having large and filthy litter (large family of *he* and she piglets) compared to better appreciated of the times like cows with single litter.  So one spends life seeking a son, guess what as a pig you get a lot of them if you so wish._

_Don't know how many sons in the following,_






_*Note:4*   R__esident as ghosts in large and or abandoned houses as you are so centric to such places.  Left wandering in huge mansions you so wanted to have._

  So what can we do when we interpret or try to understand a writing in Gurbani.  Always remember the time when it was written who was around and what were the possible myths.  Gurbani uses the technique of associating with the people of the time through common discourse based on their beliefs and myths and then taking them forward.  Once we go literal ignoring all that we are not reading Gurbani as created but poetry which changes with time.  Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji is fixed in meaning and time as and when it was written by everyone of the contributors.  

  Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji is immense time immemorial teacher, guide, wisdom but time contextual for understanding.

  Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Dec 30, 2011)

Vairagia Veera  
I think these lines by the Bhagat are trying to make us change our ways of living, even though they refer to the end of life ,they are meant to inspire us to give up such thoughts beforehand.

If the prediction comes true and I become a snake, I hope I will be able to write Gods name in the earth with my body,If I become a prostitute I will try to do my best dance for him.


----------



## japjisahib04 (Dec 30, 2011)

Exactly. This is what I was trying to convey that the moment we hatch a conspiracy to kill, rape or rob others right, we turn to snake, prostitute etc. etc  is 'ANT KAAL' otherwise what is fun of becoming same at the time of actual death.
Mohinder Singh Sahni
Kuwait


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 30, 2011)

That is exactly right Jios.
1. Gurbani already warns us that IF one doesnt begin Naam Practise in Childhood...it wont be possible in old age...Bhagat kabir Ji so vivdly describes the situation...if as Young you didnt practsie..what hope now that your eyes water, the tongue falters and feet tremble ?? So Early and constant PRACTISE MAKES PERFECT. The GURMUKHS that are strung across the Sky of Sikh history like blazing Stars...are all those who PRACTISED GURBANI while ALIVE..so constantly and consistently that Gurbani oozed out of their pores..Rom Rom Gurbani "Jappda".

2. ALL those "animal Joons" are OUR CHARACTER while ALIVE.....Greedy as a dog suan jaisah.....filthy as a pig..dumb as an ox.....and also Humble and LOyal as a dog...faithful and hardworking as an ox...elephants BATHING at teeraths and then putting the dirt back on !! thats exactly what Many of us do really..we go to GUrdwara..bathe in snagat..vichaar..and then go right back to our usual lifestyle just out the door !!, cows, etc etc "various animal traits" are HUMAN LIFE....NOT as "joons" after DEATH.


----------



## Ishna (Dec 30, 2011)

Gyaniji can you please clarify your comment about needing to practice Naam from childhood.  What hope is there then for those of us who were not so blessed?

I'm reminded of the Gurbani which talks about 'childhood, youth and old age' where people go through their whole life as if they have their whole lives ahead of them only to wake up one day to find themselves in their old age with no time left.  That would tell me that anytime is the right time to start practicing Naam.

Although for good discipline, to start in childhood is best, obviously.  I was raised strictly to brush my teeth morning and night.  Now if I don't brush my teeth morning and night it feels wrong.  If only to have had the same discipline with meditation or prayer.


----------



## Harry Haller (Dec 30, 2011)

Ishna sis, 

I think some of us are fortunate enough to have been following Sikhi from childhood in our actions without even realising it, thats why reading Bani at our current age feels like coming home


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Dec 30, 2011)

Ishna said:


> Gyaniji can you please clarify your comment about needing to practice Naam from childhood.  What hope is there then for those of us who were not so blessed?
> 
> I'm reminded of the Gurbani which talks about 'childhood, youth and old age' where people go through their whole life as if they have their whole lives ahead of them only to wake up one day to find themselves in their old age with no time left.  That would tell me that anytime is the right time to start practicing Naam.
> 
> Although for good discipline, to start in childhood is best, obviously.  I was raised strictly to brush my teeth morning and night.  Now if I don't brush my teeth morning and night it feels wrong.  If only to have had the same discipline with meditation or prayer.



*Hi Sis, *

I was listening to shabad Kehan Bholiyo re ...
It is never too late as per the following shabad. 
Hope this shall be helpful.
Gyani ji shall, of course, advise us   
ਬਸੰਤੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੯  ॥
 बसंतु महला ९ ॥
 Basanṯ mėhlā 9.
 Basant, Ninth Mehl:
 ਕਹਾ  ਭੂਲਿਓ  ਰੇ  ਝੂਠੇ  ਲੋਭ  ਲਾਗ  ॥
 कहा भूलिओ रे झूठे लोभ लाग ॥
 Kahā bẖūli▫o re jẖūṯẖe lobẖ lāg.
 Why do you wander lost, O mortal, attached to falsehood and greed?
 ਕਛੁ  ਬਿਗਰਿਓ  ਨਾਹਿਨ  ਅਜਹੁ  ਜਾਗ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥
 कछु बिगरिओ नाहिन अजहु जाग ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
 Kacẖẖ bigri▫o nāhin ajahu jāg. ||1|| rahā▫o.
 Nothing has been lost yet - there is still time to wake up! ||1||Pause||
 ਸਮ  ਸੁਪਨੈ  ਕੈ  ਇਹੁ  ਜਗੁ  ਜਾਨੁ  ॥
 सम सुपनै कै इहु जगु जानु ॥
 Sam supnai kai ih jag jān.
 You must realize that this world is nothing more than a dream.
 ਬਿਨਸੈ  ਛਿਨ  ਮੈ  ਸਾਚੀ  ਮਾਨੁ  ॥੧॥
 बिनसै छिन मै साची मानु ॥१॥
 Binsai cẖẖin mai sācẖī mān. ||1||
 In an instant, it shall perish; know this as true. ||1||
 ਸੰਗਿ  ਤੇਰੈ  ਹਰਿ  ਬਸਤ  ਨੀਤ  ॥
 संगि तेरै हरि बसत नीत ॥
 Sang ṯerai har basaṯ nīṯ.
 The Lord constantly abides with you.
 ਨਿਸ  ਬਾਸੁਰ  ਭਜੁ  ਤਾਹਿ  ਮੀਤ  ॥੨॥
 निस बासुर भजु ताहि मीत ॥२॥
 Nis bāsur bẖaj ṯāhi mīṯ. ||2||
 Night and day, vibrate and meditate on Him, O my friend. ||2||
 ਬਾਰ  ਅੰਤ  ਕੀ  ਹੋਇ  ਸਹਾਇ  ॥
 बार अंत की होइ सहाइ ॥
 Bār anṯ kī ho▫e sahā▫e.
 At the very last instant, He shall be your Help and Support.
 ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਗੁਨ  ਤਾ  ਕੇ  ਗਾਇ  ॥੩॥੫॥
 कहु नानक गुन ता के गाइ ॥३॥५॥
 Kaho Nānak gun ṯā ke gā▫e. ||3||5||
 Says Guru Nanak, sing His Praises. ||3||5||


<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <wontGrowAutofit/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>  </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156">  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable     {mso-style-name:"Table Normal";     mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;     mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;     mso-style-noshow:yes;     mso-style-parent:"";     mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;     mso-para-margin:0in;     mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:10.0pt;     font-family:"Times New Roman";     mso-ansi-language:#0400;     mso-fareast-language:#0400;     mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->  http://www.in.com 
You may visit the above site and locate the shabad  [ Darshan Singh Ji]


----------



## Ambarsaria (Dec 30, 2011)

japjisahib04 said:


> Exactly. This is what I was trying to convey that the moment we hatch a conspiracy to kill, rape or rob others right, we turn to snake, prostitute etc. etc  is 'ANT KAAL' otherwise what is fun of becoming same at the time of actual death.
> Mohinder Singh Sahni
> Kuwait


Mohinder Singh Sahni ji very well said.  It reminded me of anecdotal reference to one of the comments that Tejwant Singh ji posted about 84,000 transformations/junes.  One of her daughters told Daddy ji that in our life we do the following,



> Every time we learn something we are reborn.


So within life we experience many of the transformations on a continuous and instant basis.  I thought she is one brilliant kid as I never thought of that myself but could in an instance relate to the wisdom.

Just sharing.

Sat Sri Akal.​


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Dec 30, 2011)

> Every time we learn something we are reborn


 
Veer Ji If the above is true than any mythical metaphor that helped you learn something must be true or as real too.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Dec 30, 2011)

Scarlet Pimpernel said:


> Veer Ji If the above is true than any mythical metaphor that helped you learn something must be true or as real too.


Veer sp ji wrong.

Falsehoods and myths can help you learn about truth without being true in themselves.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Dec 30, 2011)

> Veer sp ji wrong.Falsehoods and myths can help you learn about truth without being true in themselves.


 
Veer Ji May my false post help you learn about truth without being true itself.

*Happy New Year, Satkartar ,Gur Var Akaal*


----------



## Ambarsaria (Dec 30, 2011)

Scarlet Pimpernel said:


> Veer Ji May my false post help you learn about truth without being true itself.


_Veer SP ji, yes of course.  Much adrenalin gets released sometimes in response to negative versus positive.

_Who knows it all!  We all know some, pretty hard to know what and how much we don't know.

Have a great NewYear.  All the best of health, happiness and wealth for 2012.

Sat Sri Akal.  mundahug


----------



## japjisahib04 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Shabad Vechaar- We get that we Wish*



			
				Gyani Jarnail Singh;158698or someone becoming a prostitute becasue he was busy "sexting" on his deathbed ?? IN Fact such ideas are an INSULT to the Prostitutes....who can point at a prostitute and say with confidence..AHH that woman was so and so who was busy sexting on his deathbed ???? We know for a FACT that millions of prostitutes are FORCED into this human slavery/trafficking syndicates etc...very few are voluntary !! Didnt Jesus say cast the first stone hwoever is innocent ?? Such utter rubbish and old fahsioned ideas emphasised by the Brahmins are hurting the sentiments of women who Guru Nanak ji called So kio mandah akheyeah ??

Sikhism/Gurmatt is the Worlds LATEST and BEST GYAAN..free of all encumbrances and baggage of old religious beleifs....lets NOT drag it backward...[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Gyani Ji
> The word Ganika has frequently been used for prostitute as a metaphor, Prostitute means the one who has sold off his conscience so it could be either man or woman. If we refer prostitute to woman only then I am scared we would be doing injustice with gurbani presenting it biased towards one gender.
> Best regards
> Mohinder Singh Sahni


----------



## Ambarsaria (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Shabad Vechaar- We get that we Wish*



japjisahib04 said:


> Gyani Ji
> The word Ganika has frequently been used for prostitute as a metaphor, Prostitute means the one who has sold off his conscience so it could be either man or woman. If we refer prostitute to woman only then I am scared we would be doing injustice with gurbani presenting it biased towards one gender.
> Best regards
> Mohinder Singh Sahni


japjisahib 04 ji with all due respect it is wrong for us to try to create a sanitized meaning when such may or may not be the context in which it may have been written. _ 

I have never heard of word ਬੇਸਵਾ ( Irealize you are referring to a different word Ganika but I don't know if that is part of sabads under consideration)_ _being anything other than a female prostitute or a female associated in like habits.  If we lose context, I believe we would lose major messages of Gurbani and this is one of the thrusts of the Grammar/literal pushers.  As this will de-link us forever from the writers and their context and myth busting metaphors.

_Humbly submitted for considerations.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 31, 2011)

Ambarsaria said:


> Veer sp ji wrong.
> 
> Falsehoods and myths can help you learn about truth without being true in themselves.
> 
> Sat Sri Akal.




Ha ha..the exact same argument my kids use on me to let them watch series on Tv like..Criminal intent, Criminal Minds, Law and Order - Special victims Unit , Hustle etc..thye LEARN so much about Criminal minds and crime from "UNTRUE" or made up imaginary fictional episodes....so YES..Imaginary FICTION does still work..as it did in Guru Jis time...


----------



## japjisahib04 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Shabad Vechaar- We get that we Wish*



Ambarsaria said:


> ਬੇਸਵਾ    [/URL]( Irealize you are referring to a different word [/FONT][/COLOR]Ganika but I don't know if that is part of sabads under consideration)[/I] _being anything other than a female prostitute or a female associated in like habits.  If we lose context, I believe we would lose major messages of Gurbani and this is one of the thrusts of the Grammar/literal pushers.  As this will de-link us forever from the writers and their context and myth busting metaphors.
> 
> _Humbly submitted for considerations.
> 
> Sat Sri Akal.


S. Ambarsaria Ji, 
My concern is whether woman don't conspire or hatch a conspiracy to cheat other. So does it mean this pankti does not apply to womans and they have immunity.
Best regards
Mohinder Singh Sahni
Mohinder


----------



## Ambarsaria (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Shabad Vechaar- We get that we Wish*



japjisahib04 said:


> S. Ambarsaria Ji,
> My concern is whether woman don't conspire or hatch a conspiracy to cheat other. So does it mean this pankti does not apply to womans and they have immunity.
> Best regards
> Mohinder Singh Sahni
> Mohinder


Veer japjisahib04 just some comments.

_Veer ji your observations are worth noting and your thoughts are noble.  However we need to recognize the application of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji in the right context.  So the comments regarding "prostitution" are addressed to men in the sabad.  Why so?  I have to observe that in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji most of the time major issues are addressed and metaphors are used to speak to the most recognizable of the elements in the population.__  If there existed huge houses of ill repute or exploitation of men by women, of men by other men, and so on to the point that the exploitation of women was a small part, I have no doubt that the example(s) would have been given of such.  Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji in delivering wisdom and helping us learn does not address each and every scenario of a given element.  I have to believe that our Guru jis, the wise whose bani is in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, used the most-effective and core metaphors.  Once core issues in society start getting addressed, the smaller issues start to clean up by analogy.

Should we in translating extend specifics to generalizations?  I think there is a much greater danger to lose effectiveness of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji as our Guru ji in so doing.  I will strongly advise against so doing.  This may be personal view of mine as their are many wiser than me here.

We also need to note perhaps that this is not the only place where lust, infidelity is addressed in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.  This perhaps is a very mild subset of the whole issue of Kaam (Lust) covered in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.

_Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 31, 2011)

Have a look here..its not all entirely satisfactory as per Gurbani (so keep a pinch of salt nearby !!) but it does have a lot of merit....
http://www.sikhiwiki.org/index.php/Sikhism_on_Prostitute


----------



## japjisahib04 (Dec 31, 2011)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Have a look here..its not all entirely satisfactory as per Gurbani (so keep a pinch of salt nearby !!) but it does have a lot of merit....
> http://www.sikhiwiki.org/index.php/Sikhism_on_Prostitute


Gyani Ji I don't find any merit into the stories related with Ganika. I feel gurbani is universal, therefore it cannot be biased towards one gender. To me Ganika is a metaphor which is used for those who have sold off their conscience.

Best regards


----------



## Ambarsaria (Dec 31, 2011)

japjisahib04 said:


> Gyani Ji I don't find any merit into the stories related with Ganika. I feel gurbani is universal, therefore it cannot be biased towards one gender. To me Ganika is a metaphor which is used for those who have sold off their conscience.
> 
> Best regards


Veer japjisahib04 ji we do not dictate to SGGS whether to use gender or not in specific metaphors or tuks, sabads or otherwise.  It is how it is.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 31, 2011)

Sahni Ji,
Ganika is a female name..and the adjective "Papann" in the Tuk makes sure of that.
Several places in Gurbani rpostitutes are mentioned..its always female...example: Guru ramdass Ji says that a son of a Prostitute has NO NAME (*******)....a man's LEGITIMATE son always has a name - that of his father.
And yes i do agree woth you that at certian places in SGGS..prostitution can mean and does mean."loss of conscience..sold out soul.." just as it means even TODAY...to me the present Sikh Leadership in Punjab are "prostitutes" who have sold out their souls/conscience to the Majority Community Racists....and SUCH are indeed mentioned in Gurbani of SGGS.


----------



## japjisahib04 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gyani Ji

I agree with you that Ganika is a female name. Likewise 20% of the shabd by our gurus and bhagats are written in feminine gender. I was only wondering if prostitution is bad then both the genders are equally guilty why single out female. When there is no buyer then there is no seller. I feel since Guru message is universal, thus all the sabds and its pankties relates to both the genders. 
Mohinder Singh Sahni


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jan 1, 2012)

japjisahib04 said:


> Gyani Ji
> 
> I agree with you that Ganika is a female name. Likewise 20% of the shabd by our gurus and bhagats are written in feminine gender. I was only wondering if prostitution is bad then both the genders are equally guilty why single out female. When there is no buyer then there is no seller. I feel since Guru message is universal, thus all the sabds and its pankties relates to both the genders.
> Mohinder Singh Sahni


Veer ji perhaps you can clarify in reference to the following ,

ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ ਜੋ ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਸਿਮਰੈ ਐਸੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਮਹਿ ਜੇ ਮਰੈ ॥ ਬੇਸਵਾ ਜੋਨਿ ਵਲਿ ਵਲਿ ਅਉਤਰੈ ॥੨॥ 
Anṯ kāl jo isṯarī simrai aisī cẖinṯā mėh je marai. Besvā jon val val a▫uṯarai. ||2|| 

_To the end who keeps thinking of women, and die so wanting.  Such so again and again born in prostitution life (Note:2)._




> *Paraphrased for self:*  I read and understand the above as Trilochan ji addressing the men that if you are in Kaam of women, it is a bad you are doing to those women, and you will become one and then understand the harm you do.


So I kind of miss your point on gender equality or issues of such in the context of prostitution or reference to such in the above.

Sat Sri Akal.​


----------



## Ishna (Jan 1, 2012)

Ambarsaria bhaji, this thread is way over my head with the veechar, but from my simpleton perspective, when I read your quoted line, I probably side with JapjiSahib in that, as a woman, generally when reading SGGS (or most other scriptures for that matter) that are generally written by men, from a masculine point of view (our Guru Sahiban did a wonderful and beautiful job of including us ladies POV throughout SGGS though!), I tend to read the references to, say, 'thinking of women' to 'thinking of sex'.  To my mind, the point of the reference is that those who are full of kaam will always want kaam (you harvest what you plant).  It is a poetic image of an underlying, universal human phenomenon. Or else us ladies are exempt from this warning (unless one is a lesbian, teehee). 

So I guess I'm with JapjiSahib (I think).  Although the reference is to Ganika (prostitute) and that is ok in poetic context, the underlying focus is on kaam and that what you feed grows.

But as I said, I'm not good a veechar and this is just my humble opinion. peacesignkaur


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jan 1, 2012)

Ishna said:


> So I guess I'm with JapjiSahib (I think).  Although the reference is to Ganika (prostitute) and that is ok in poetic context, the underlying focus is on kaam and that what you feed grows.peacesignkaur


Bhain Ishna ji can you bounce back to me what I am saying versus what Japjisahib04 is saying where what I say is not in agreement with what he says!  I am little lost in that context.  Must been eating some wrong food or just glutinous.

Wishing Healthy, Happy and wealthy 2012 for you and family.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Jan 1, 2012)

> So I guess I'm with Japji Sahib


 
Isi ji I'm with Ambarsaria Ji even when he is not with himself.In any case we happen to be male or female etc.We are biological creatures but our Guru addressed our Self.
The Self does not have gender ,well I hope it does not as I don't want my Self running after girls for all eternity,as I have done that on already on earth and not very well!


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jan 1, 2012)

Scarlet Pimpernel said:


> Isi ji I'm with Ambarsaria Ji even when he is not with himself.In any case we happen to be male or female etc.We are biological creatures but our Guru addressed our Self.
> The Self does not have gender ,well I hope it does not as I don't want my Self running after girls for all eternity,as I have done that on already on earth and not very well!


sp veer ji I thought you were to untangle my knotted mind.  

You instead just played with the knot lol

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Jan 1, 2012)

Veer Ji Let us be jolly and study the story behind the saying "ladies first" 
Long ago, a man 'n woman were madly in love.They wanted to get married but their parents didn't approve.
So they decided to kill themselves.... They thought the best way to do it was to leap off a clip.
The man couldn't bare to see his sweetheart fall before him.. !So he convinced her he would go first, and he jumped of the cliff......
But the "Lady" did not not jump !lol


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 1, 2012)

Its a fact of life that "prostitution" the world over has since time immemorial been a " female" occupation..the Oldest profession !! Even those not "female" wear Female clothes and pretend to be Females (Heejrrahs ). In todys world where there are plenty of males in this profession (called Gigolos), and Gay marriages, child pornography, child trafficking, the overwhelming cross gender dressers dress in female clothes..women far outnumber men/so called "men"....so when a word like "Prostitute" is used its always a woman. 
Of course Gurbani is universal and timeless and has an underlying bedrock of UNIVERSAL TRUTH.
This is the one main reason why the Sikh Rehat Maryada also states..that a SIKH may NOT allow his "DAUGHTER" to marry a NON-SIKH. There is NO MENTION of a SIKH and his SON. Some have argued that this is ultravires the Gender equality of SGGS etc etc...and SON should also be mentioned in the SRM...but these failed to see why ONLY the daughter is mentioned and its NOT due to Gender inequality/Bias at all..but for a completely different reason !!


----------



## Ishna (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry to have confused you!

What I'm trying to say is that because Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji was written by men, with an anticipated audience of men, they have used the term 'woman' or 'prostitute' when they are, at the CORE, talking about lust.  (my opinion)  

As a woman, I do need to read those parts of SGGS with an open mind, as us ladies are often put together with 'gold' as a nasty temptation.  So my mind reads 'greed and lust' not literally 'gold and women'.

And Gyaniji, where are you going talking about prostitutes and who the daughter of a Sikh can marry in the same post?  Are the issues related?

What is the reason behind only specifying a daughter must marry a Sikh?  One would think the egalitarian condition would be 'Sikhs should only marry Sikhs'.

However that is possibly going off topic and has been discussed at length in other posts, but you dropped the carrot when you said:



> but these failed to see why ONLY the daughter is mentioned and its NOT  due to Gender inequality/Bias at all..but for a completely different  reason !!


It sounds like you might know the ultimate reason why it is worded so in the SRM?  And how that is related to prostitution?


----------



## japjisahib04 (Jan 2, 2012)

What I'm trying to say is that because Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji was written by men, with an anticipated audience of men, they have used the term 'woman' or 'prostitute' when they are, at the CORE, talking about lust. (my opinion) 

Even otherwise if  we take the meaning of prostitute as suggested by Gyani Ji, then how will those man who think of conspiring against the 'istri'  
will act as prostitute, as prostitution is linked with woman.

Best regards
Mohinder Singh Sahni


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jan 2, 2012)

Veer japjisahib04 ji if I may comment at least in reference to the pankti I referred to as below,

ਅੰਤਿ ਕਾਲਿ ਜੋ ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਸਿਮਰੈ ਐਸੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਮਹਿ ਜੇ ਮਰੈ ॥ ਬੇਸਵਾ ਜੋਨਿ ਵਲਿ ਵਲਿ ਅਉਤਰੈ ॥੨॥ 
Anṯ kāl jo isṯarī simrai aisī cẖinṯā mėh je marai. Besvā jon val val a▫uṯarai. ||2|| 

_To the end who keeps thinking of women, and die so wanting.  Such so again and again born in prostitution life _

*Myth used to relate:  *Re-incarnation
*HOW:*ਬੇਸਵਾ ਜੋਨਿ ਵਲਿ ਵਲਿ ਅਉਤਰੈ* 
Why give example of female prostitute:  *Perhaps they understood that it was the most common mode of physical prostitution of the times.  This is a very specific message with very specific intent and there was no need felt for political correctness by any of the Guru jis.
*
Comment:  *Trilochan ji were addressing people who would have believed in re-incarnation.  To use it as a tool and not supporting re-incarnation, they stated that you are going to end up in the form of what you are denigrating through Kaam/lust.

Taranjeet Singh ji did a great job picking the title for the thread as it is basically for this case,



> *We get that we Wish*_ (of others)_


 

This is how I take it.  I am not sure if it addresses your query.

Sat Sri Akal.​


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 2, 2012)

The SGGS is for the MAJORITY ( even though the MINORITY is also ocvered by DEFAULT)
Otherwise everytime ..say a Brahmin is mentioned,,in Brackets it would have to say..( also Mullahs, GYANIS..Chrstian priests.....etc etc etc..and STILL maybe if a RABBI was not mentioned..someone would come along and point THAT out !! why rabbi not mentioned ?? was Guru ji nati-semitic ?? anti-Jew ??...lol..stretching the argument a bit but nevertheless logical..)
So the Tuk that says..aant kaal jo ISTREE simreh (jaan marad simreh, jaan khusra simreh..???)...aant kaal jo makan simreh, bungalow simreh, mansion simreh, high rise condo simreh....aant kaal jo sona simreh..bank account (possibly name of bank also) simreh...Why leave out aant Kaal jo ZAMEEN simreh...becasue ALL JATTS die for theri LAND !! they even murder their fathers for the land....
I ma NOT saying that SONA...is just GOLD..it is also silver, diamonds, heereh, jawahraat, pearls..and in the modern context it is also Laser jet INK ( which drop for drop is more COSTLY than GOLD too ) or certian trace metals which are priced in NANO Grammes...
So when Gurbani says SONA..it means GREED, LUST, and lots more !!! So YES when a ISTERI PROSTITUTE is mentioned..it certainly COVERS the male pros too...the Hijrrahs too....i Fail to see whats the argument ???
THE CORE CONCEPTS stand OUT for ever..lets remember those and act so they dont affect our daily lives....

Ishna Ji..perhaps you can write to Dr karminder Singh at dhillon99@Gmail.com for the Complete article on WHY the SRM mentions Daughter of a sikh ONLY...I have the article somewhere but my younger bro wrote it ages ago and by now I am sure he has more material added to it..so get it from the "horses mouth"..lol


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 2, 2012)

If anyone can provide me with figures that prove that MALE Prostitutes OUTNUMBER FEMALES ??......this Profession is Female dominated worldwide..from DAY ONE !! So we cannot accuse/point our fingers at the Gurus for being gender biased...Facts dont lie.
Fcat number two..In GURBANI its stated that...MARRIAGE is between Male and Female ONLY....yet Gay marriages are now LEGAL in certain countries..Can a GAY Couple holding a legal marriage cert turn around and accuse the Gurus of BIAS ?? Certainly NOT becasue even today Marriage in the MAJORITY is between male and female ONLY.
Maat Pita bin baal na hoee....is for the MAJORITY..maybe tomorrow tow MALES happily married will be able to get  a lab to take their male sperm and combine it with an unknown female egg and beget a son/daughter....but GURBANI declaration that Maat Pita bin baal na hoee will still stand for the MAJORITY.


----------



## Ishna (Jan 3, 2012)

Gyaniji I agree with what you say regarding the majority. I don't quite know what the argument is either.  If there is any perceived disagreement in my posts it is the fault of my unclear writing.

However I will stand by my belief that the reference to female prostitute is an example and it really doesn't matter so much what her name is or what her profession is, because it is a metaphorical example, and not a physical reality.  End of story for me.

I will see if I can find the article by your brother.  Wasn't he the chap who wrote the series on Understanding Japji?

Later addition for anyone curious, Dr Karminder Singh ji's answer to the 'Sikh women must marry Sikh men but not necessarily the other way around' can be found in the last part of the article here:  http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/26347-anand-karaj-per-sikh-rehat-marayada.html


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 3, 2012)

Ishna Ji..thanks for finding that article on Anand karaj...its the right one.and yes Dr karminder is the...Understanding japji writer too...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 3, 2012)

Here is another shabad by Bhagat NAMDEV...I am interested in the BOLD RED COLOURED parts. Here namdev says..that ALL THOSE who WORSHIP the FEMALE DEVIS..maha mai, bhagauti, seetla devi, kalika devi, Chandi devi...Parbati etc etc WILL BE REBORN as WOMEN !! The Shabad is telling us that ..WE BECOME WHAT WE DHIYAH (PRAY TO>>LOVE.....so a person who prays to and loves Shiva will ride an ox....one who prays t and loves the seetla devi (smallpox devi ) will get sick with smallpox and ride a donkey...so MEN who worship and LOVE FEMALE DEVIS can hope to become FEMALES at best !! And the Bottom line is that the BEST to Love and Pary is NAAM of the CREATOR..becasue then we GET those CREATOR QUALITIES..(it would be ridiculous to say we will be REBORN as CREATOR !!..THATS the SPIRIT in which the shabad has to be read...we must pay attention to the Bottomline..the GURSIKHIYAH in namdev's bani that Guru ji wants us to LEARN FROM...
OTHERWISE with more than 800 BILLION HINDUS praying toa nd LOVING the FEMALE DEITIES....there should be way MORE FEMALES being REBORN...and there would have been a heavy imbalance IN FAVOUR of women in the world..BUT FACTS show OTHERWISE...


The rest of the page is also attached..becasue i felt bad to cut it out...so apologies..just enjoy the extra bani or fast forward... Jarnail Singh



ਗੋਂਡ ॥ ਮੋਹਿ ਲਾਗਤੀ ਤਾਲਾਬੇਲੀ ॥ ਬਛਰੇ ਬਿਨੁ ਗਾਇ ਅਕੇਲੀ  ॥੧॥ ਪਾਨੀਆ ਬਿਨੁ ਮੀਨੁ ਤਲਫੈ ॥ ਐਸੇ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮਾ ਬਿਨੁ ਬਾਪੁਰੋ ਨਾਮਾ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ਜੈਸੇ ਗਾਇ ਕਾ  ਬਾਛਾ ਛੂਟਲਾ ॥ ਥਨ ਚੋਖਤਾ ਮਾਖਨੁ ਘੂਟਲਾ ॥੨॥ ਨਾਮਦੇਉ ਨਾਰਾਇਨੁ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ ਗੁਰੁ ਭੇਟਤ ਅਲਖੁ ਲਖਾਇਆ  ॥੩॥ ਜੈਸੇ ਬਿਖੈ ਹੇਤ ਪਰ ਨਾਰੀ ॥ ਐਸੇ ਨਾਮੇ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਮੁਰਾਰੀ ॥੪॥ ਜੈਸੇ ਤਾਪਤੇ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਘਾਮਾ ॥  ਤੈਸੇ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮਾ ਬਿਨੁ ਬਾਪੁਰੋ ਨਾਮਾ ॥੫॥੪॥  {ਪੰਨਾ 874}
ਪਦਅਰਥ: ਮੋਹਿ—ਮੈਨੂੰ।  ਤਾਲਾਬੇਲੀ—ਤਿਲਮਿਲੀ, ਤਿਲਮਿਲਾਹਟ,  ਤੜਫਣੀ}। ਗਾਇ—ਗਾਂ।੧।
 ਮੀਨੁ—ਮੱਛੀ।  ਤਲਫੈ—ਤੜਫਦੀ ਹੈ। ਬਾਪਰੋ—ਬਪੁਰਾ,  ਵਿਚਾਰਾ, ਘਬਰਾਇਆ ਹੋਇਆ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।
 ਛੂਟਲਾ—ਕਿੱਲੇ ਨਾਲੋਂ ਖੁਲ੍ਹ  ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਬਾਛਾ—ਵੱਛਾ। ਚੋਖਤਾ—ਚੁੰਘਦਾ ਹੈ।  ਘੂਟਲਾ—ਘੁੱਟ ਭਰਦਾ ਹੈ।੨।
 ਭੇਟਤ—ਮਿਲਦਿਆਂ ਹੀ।  ਅਲਖੁ—ਜੋ ਲਖਿਆ ਨਾਹ ਜਾ ਸਕੇ, ਜਿਸ ਦੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ  ਦਾ ਥਹੁ ਨਹੀਂ ਪੈ ਸਕਦਾ।੩।
 ਬਿਖੈ ਹੇਤ—ਵਿਸ਼ੇ ਦੀ  ਖ਼ਾਤਰ।੪।
 ਤਾਪਤੇ—ਤਪਦੇ ਹਨ।  ਨਿਰਮਲ—ਸਾਫ਼। ਘਾਮਾ—ਗਰਮੀ, ਧੁੱਪ।੫।
ਅਰਥ: ਜਿਵੇਂ ਵੱਛੇ ਤੋਂ ਵਿੱਛੜ ਕੇ ਇਕੱਲੀ ਗਾਂ  (ਘਾਬਰਦੀ ਹੈ), ਤਿਵੇਂ ਮੈਨੂੰ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਤੋਂ ਵਿਛੁੜ ਕੇ) ਤੜਫਣੀ ਲੱਗਦੀ ਹੈ।੧।
 ਜਿਵੇਂ ਪਾਣੀ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਮੱਛੀ ਫੜਫਦੀ ਹੈ, ਤਿਵੇਂ ਮੈਂ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਘਾਬਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।
 ਜਿਵੇਂ (ਜਦੋਂ) ਗਾਂ ਦਾ ਵੱਛਾ ਕਿੱਲੇ ਨਾਲੋਂ ਖੁਲ੍ਹਦਾ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ (ਗਾਂ  ਦੇ) ਥਣ ਚੁੰਘਦਾ ਹੈ, ਤੇ ਮੱਖਣ ਦੇ ਘੁੱਟ ਭਰਦਾ  ਹੈ, ਤਿਵੇਂ ਜਦੋਂ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਨੂੰ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਮਿਲਿਆ, ਮੈਨੂੰ ਅਲੱਖ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਸੂਝ ਪੈ ਗਈ, ਮੈਨੂੰ ਰੱਬ ਮਿਲ ਪਿਆ।੨  ਤੇ ੩।
 ਜਿਵੇਂ (ਵਿਸ਼ਈ ਨੂੰ)  ਵਿਸ਼ੇ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਪਰਾਈ ਨਾਰ ਨਾਲ ਪਿਆਰ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਮੈਨੂੰ  ਨਾਮੇ ਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨਾਲ ਪਿਆਰ ਹੈ।੪।
 ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਤੋਂ ਵਿੱਛੜ ਕੇ ਮੈਂ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਇਉਂ ਘਾਬਰਦਾ  ਹਾਂ, ਜਿਵੇਂ ਚਮਕਦੀ ਧੁੱਪ ਵਿਚ (ਜੀਵ-ਜੰਤ) ਤਪਦੇ-ਲੁੱਛਦੇ ਹਨ।੫।੪।
 ਭਾਵ: ਪ੍ਰੀਤ ਦਾ  ਸਰੂਪ-ਵਿਛੋੜਾ ਅਸਹਿ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ।
 ਰਾਗੁ ਗੋਂਡ ਬਾਣੀ ਨਾਮਦੇਉ ਜੀਉ ਕੀ ਘਰੁ ੨    ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਕਰਤ ਮਿਟੇ ਸਭਿ ਭਰਮਾ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਕੋ ਨਾਮੁ ਲੈ ਊਤਮ ਧਰਮਾ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਕਰਤ ਜਾਤਿ  ਕੁਲ ਹਰੀ ॥ ਸੋ ਹਰਿ ਅੰਧੁਲੇ ਕੀ ਲਾਕਰੀ ॥੧॥ ਹਰਏ ਨਮਸਤੇ ਹਰਏ ਨਮਹ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਕਰਤ ਨਹੀ ਦੁਖੁ  ਜਮਹ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਨਾਕਸ ਹਰੇ ਪਰਾਨ ॥ ਅਜੈਮਲ ਕੀਓ ਬੈਕੁੰਠਹਿ ਥਾਨ ॥ ਸੂਆ ਪੜਾਵਤ ਗਨਿਕਾ  ਤਰੀ ॥ ਸੋ ਹਰਿ ਨੈਨਹੁ ਕੀ ਪੂਤਰੀ ॥੨॥ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਕਰਤ ਪੂਤਨਾ ਤਰੀ ॥ ਬਾਲ ਘਾਤਨੀ ਕਪਟਹਿ ਭਰੀ ॥  ਸਿਮਰਨ ਦ੍ਰੋਪਦ ਸੁਤ ਉਧਰੀ ॥ ਗਊਤਮ ਸਤੀ ਸਿਲਾ ਨਿਸਤਰੀ ॥੩॥ ਕੇਸੀ ਕੰਸ ਮਥਨੁ ਜਿਨਿ ਕੀਆ ॥ ਜੀਅ  ਦਾਨੁ ਕਾਲੀ ਕਉ ਦੀਆ ॥ ਪ੍ਰਣਵੈ ਨਾਮਾ ਐਸੋ ਹਰੀ ॥ ਜਾਸੁ ਜਪਤ ਭੈ ਅਪਦਾ ਟਰੀ  ॥੪॥੧॥੫॥ {ਪੰਨਾ 874}
ਪਦਅਰਥ: ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਕਰਤ—ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਿਆਂ। ਭਰਮਾ—ਭਟਕਣਾ। ਲੈ  ਨਾਮੁ—ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰ। ਊਤਮ—ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਸ੍ਰੇਸ਼ਟ।  ਹਰੀ—ਨਾਸ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਲਾਕਰੀ—ਲੱਕੜੀ, ਟੋਹਣੀ, ਡੰਗੋਰੀ,  ਆਸਰਾ।੧।
 ਹਰਏ—ਹਰੀ ਨੂੰ (ਵੇਖੋ ਮੇਰੇ 'ਸੁਖਮਨੀ ਸਟੀਕ' ਵਿਚ  ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਗੁਰਏ' ਦੀ ਵਿਆਖਿਆ)।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।
 ਹਰੇ ਪਰਾਨ—ਜਾਨ ਲੈ ਲਈ,  ਮਾਰਿਆ। ਥਾਨ—ਥਾਂ। ਸੂਆ—ਤੋਤਾ। ਗਨਿਕਾ—ਵੇਸਵਾ। ਪੂਤਰੀ—ਪੁਤਲੀ।੨।
 ਪੂਤਨਾ—ਉਸ ਦਾਈ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸੀ ਜਿਸ  ਨੂੰ ਕੰਸ ਨੇ ਗੋਕਲ ਵਿਚ ਕ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਮਾਰਨ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਘੱਲਿਆ ਸੀ; ਇਹ  ਥਣਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਜ਼ਹਿਰ ਲਾ ਕੇ ਗਈ; ਪਰ ਕ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਥਣ ਮੂੰਹ ਵਿਚ ਪਾ ਕੇ  ਇਸ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਖਿੱਚ ਲਏ; ਆਖ਼ਰ ਮੁਕਤੀ ਭੀ ਦੇ ਦਿੱਤੀ।  ਘਾਤਨੀ—ਮਾਰਨ ਵਾਲੀ। ਕਪਟ—ਧੋਖਾ,  ਫ਼ਰੇਬ। ਦ੍ਰੋਪਦ ਸੁਤ—ਦ੍ਰੋਪਦ ਸੁਤਾ, ਰਾਜਾ ਦ੍ਰੋਪਦ ਦੀ ਧੀ, ਦ੍ਰੋਪਤੀ। ਸਤੀ—ਨੇਕ ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ, ਜੋ ਆਪਣੇ ਪਤੀ ਦੇ ਸ੍ਰਾਪ ਨਾਲ ਸਿਲਾ ਬਣ ਗਈ  ਸੀ, ਸ੍ਰੀ ਰਾਮ ਚੰਦਰ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਇਸ ਨੂੰ ਮੁਕਤ ਕੀਤਾ ਸੀ।੩।
 ਕੇਸੀ—ਉਹ ਦੈਂਤ ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਕੰਸ ਨੇ  ਕ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਮਾਰਨ ਲਈ ਗੋਕਲ ਭੇਜਿਆ ਸੀ। ਮਥਨੁ—ਨਾਸ।  ਜਿਨਿ—ਜਿਸ ਨੇ। ਕਾਲੀ—ਇਕ ਨਾਗ ਸੀ ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ  ਕ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਜਮਨਾ ਤੋਂ ਕੱਢਿਆ ਸੀ। ਜੀਅ ਦਾਨੁ—ਜਿੰਦ—ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ੀ। ਪ੍ਰਣਵੈ—ਬੇਨਤੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜਾਸੁ—ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ। ਅਪਦਾ—ਮੁਸੀਬਤ। ਟਰੀ—ਟਲ  ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ।੪।
ਅਰਥ: ਮੇਰੀ ਉਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਨਮਸਕਾਰ ਹੈ,  ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕੀਤਿਆਂ ਜਮਾਂ ਦਾ ਦੁੱਖ ਨਹੀਂ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।
 ਹਰਿ-ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਿਆਂ ਸਭ ਭਟਕਣਾਂ  ਦੂਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ; ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਨਾਮ  ਸਿਮਰ, ਇਹੀ ਹੈ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਚੰਗਾ ਧਰਮ। ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਿਆਂ (ਨੀਵੀਂ ਉੱਚੀ) ਜਾਤ ਕੁਲ ਦਾ ਵਿਤਕਰਾ ਦੂਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਉਹ  ਹਰਿ-ਨਾਮ ਹੀ ਮੈਂ ਅੰਨ੍ਹੇ ਦਾ ਆਸਰਾ ਹੈ।੧।
 ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੇ ਹਰਨਾਖਸ਼ (ਦੈਂਤ) ਨੂੰ ਮਾਰਿਆ, ਅਜਾਮਲ ਪਾਪੀ  ਨੂੰ ਬੈਕੁੰਠ ਵਿਚ ਥਾਂ ਦਿੱਤੀ। ਉਸ ਹਰੀ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਤੋਤੇ ਨੂੰ ਪੜ੍ਹਾਉਂਦਿਆਂ ਵੇਸਵਾ ਭੀ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ  ਵਲੋਂ ਹਟ ਗਈ; ਉਹੀ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਮੇਰੀਆਂ ਅੱਖਾਂ ਦੀ ਪੁਤਲੀ  ਹੈ।੨।
 ਬਾਲਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਮਾਰਨ ਵਾਲੀ ਅਤੇ ਕਪਟ ਨਾਲ ਭਰੀ ਹੋਈ ਪੂਤਨਾ  ਦਾਈ ਭੀ ਤਰ ਗਈ, ਜਦੋਂ ਉਸ ਨੇ ਹਰਿ-ਨਾਮ  ਸਿਮਰਿਆ; ਸਿਮਰਨ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤ ਨਾਲ ਹੀ ਦ੍ਰੋਪਤੀ (ਨਿਰਾਦਰੀ ਤੋਂ) ਬਚੀ ਸੀ, ਤੇ, ਗੌਤਮ ਦੀ ਨੇਕ ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਦਾ ਪਾਰ-ਉਤਾਰਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਸੀ, ਜੋ (ਗੌਤਮ ਦੇ  ਸ੍ਰਾਪ ਨਾਲ) ਸਿਲਾ ਬਣ ਗਈ ਸੀ।੩।
 ਉਸੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੇ ਕੇਸੀ ਤੇ ਕੰਸ ਦਾ ਨਾਸ ਕੀਤਾ ਸੀ,  ਤੇ ਕਾਲੀ ਨਾਗ ਦੀ ਜਿੰਦ-ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ੀ ਕੀਤੀ ਸੀ। ਨਾਮਦੇਵ  ਬੇਨਤੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਐਸਾ (ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ੰਦ) ਹੈ ਕਿ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਿਆਂ ਸਭ ਡਰ ਤੇ ਮੁਸੀਬਤਾਂ  ਟਲ ਜਾਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ।੪।੧।੫।
 ਭਾਵ: ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਸਭ ਧਰਮਾਂ  ਤੋਂ ਸ੍ਰੇਸ਼ਟ ਧਰਮ ਹੈ। ਸਿਮਰਨ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤ ਨਾਲ ਸਭ ਮੁਸੀਬਤਾਂ ਟਲ ਜਾਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ, ਬੜੇ ਬੜੇ ਵਿਕਾਰੀ ਭੀ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਵਲੋਂ ਹਟ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ।
*ਗੋਂਡ ॥ ਭੈਰਉ ਭੂਤ ਸੀਤਲਾ ਧਾਵੈ ॥ ਖਰ ਬਾਹਨੁ ਉਹੁ ਛਾਰੁ  ਉਡਾਵੈ ॥੧॥ ਹਉ ਤਉ ਏਕੁ ਰਮਈਆ ਲੈਹਉ ॥ ਆਨ ਦੇਵ ਬਦਲਾਵਨਿ ਦੈਹਉ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ਸਿਵ ਸਿਵ ਕਰਤੇ ਜੋ  ਨਰੁ ਧਿਆਵੈ ॥ ਬਰਦ ਚਢੇ ਡਉਰੂ ਢਮਕਾਵੈ ॥੨॥ ਮਹਾ ਮਾਈ ਕੀ ਪੂਜਾ ਕਰੈ ॥ ਨਰ ਸੈ ਨਾਰਿ ਹੋਇ ਅਉਤਰੈ  ॥੩॥ ਤੂ ਕਹੀਅਤ ਹੀ ਆਦਿ ਭਵਾਨੀ ॥ ਮੁਕਤਿ ਕੀ ਬਰੀਆ ਕਹਾ ਛਪਾਨੀ ॥੪॥ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮ ਗਹੁ ਮੀਤਾ  ॥ ਪ੍ਰਣਵੈ ਨਾਮਾ ਇਉ ਕਹੈ ਗੀਤਾ ॥੫॥੨॥੬॥  {ਪੰਨਾ 874}*
 ਨੋਟ: ਅਖ਼ੀਰਲੀ ਤੁਕ ਵਿਚ ਸੰਬੋਧਨ ਕਰ  ਕੇ ਜਿਸ "ਮੀਤ" ਨੂੰ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਇਸ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦੀ  ਰਾਹੀਂ ਭੈਰਉ, ਸ਼ਿਵ, ਮਹਾ ਮਾਈ ਆਦਿਕ ਦੀ ਪੂਜਾ  ਵਲੋਂ ਵਰਜਦੇ ਹਨ ਉਹ ਕੋਈ 'ਪੰਡਤ' ਜਾਪਦਾ  ਹੈ, ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਧਿਆਨ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਹੀ ਧਰਮ-ਪੁਸਤਕ 'ਗੀਤਾ' ਵਲ ਭੀ ਦਿਵਾਉਂਦੇ  ਹਨ।
ਪਦਅਰਥ: ਭੈਰਉ—ਇਕ ਜਤੀ ਦਾ  ਨਾਮ ਸੀ, ਸਵਾਰੀ ਕਾਲੇ ਕੁੱਤੇ ਦੀ ਕਹੀ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਸ਼ਿਵ ਜੀ ਦੀਆਂ ਅੱਠ  ਭਿਆਨਕ ਸ਼ਕਲਾਂ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਇੱਕ ਭੈਰਉ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਦਾ ਮੰਦਰ ਜੰਮੂ ਤੋਂ ਪਰੇ ਦੁਰਗਾ ਦੇ ਮੰਦਰ ਤੋਂ ਉਤੇ ਦੋ  ਮੀਲ ਤੇ ਬਣਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ। ਸੀਤਲਾ—ਚੀਚਕ (small pox) ਦੀ ਦੇਵੀ; ਇਸ ਦੀ ਸਵਾਰੀ ਖੋਤੇ ਦੀ ਹੈ। ਖਰ—ਖੋਤਾ। ਖਰ  ਬਾਹਨੁ—ਖੋਤੇ ਦੀ ਸਵਾਰੀ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ। ਛਾਰ—ਸੁਆਹ।੧।
 ਤਉ—ਤਾਂ। ਰਮਈਆ—ਸੋਹਣਾ ਰਾਮ। ਲੈ ਹਉ—ਲਵਾਂਗਾ। ਆਨ—ਹੋਰ। ਬਦਲਾਵਨਿ—ਬਦਲੇ ਵਿਚ, ਵੱਟੇ  ਵਿਚ। ਦੈ ਹਉ—ਦੇ ਦਿਆਂਗਾ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।
 ਬਰਦ—ਬਲਦ (ਇਹ ਸ਼ਿਵ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਸਵਾਰੀ ਹੈ)। ਡਉਰੂ—ਡਮਰੂ।੨।
 ਮਹਾ—ਵੱਡੀ। ਮਹਾ  ਮਾਈ—ਵੱਡੀ ਮਾਂ, ਪਾਰਵਤੀ। ਸੈ—ਤੋਂ। ਹੋਇ—ਬਣ ਕੇ।  ਅਉਤਰੈ—ਜੰਮਦਾ ਹੈ।੩।
 ਕਹੀਅਤ—ਕਹੀ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ।  ਭਵਾਨੀ—ਦੁਰਗਾ ਦੇਵੀ। ਬਰੀਆ—ਵਾਰੀ।  ਛਪਾਨੀ—ਲੁਕ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ।੪।
 ਗਹੁ—ਫੜ, ਪਕੜ, ਆਸਰਾ ਲੈ। ਮੀਤਾ—ਹੇ ਮਿੱਤਰ  ਪੰਡਤ! ਇਉ—ਇਸੇ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਹੀ।੫।
ਅਰਥ: ਜੋ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਭੈਰੋਂ ਵਲ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ  (ਭਾਵ, ਜੋ ਭੈਰੋਂ ਦੀ ਅਰਾਧਨਾ ਕਰਦਾ  ਹੈ) ਉਹ (ਵਧ ਤੋਂ ਵਧ ਭੈਰੋਂ ਵਰਗਾ  ਹੀ) ਭੂਤ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜੋ ਸੀਤਲਾ ਨੂੰ ਅਰਾਧਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ  (ਸੀਤਲਾ ਵਾਂਗ) ਖੋਤੇ ਦੀ ਸਵਾਰੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ  (ਖੋਤੇ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ) ਸੁਆਹ ਹੀ ਉਡਾਉਂਦਾ  ਹੈ।੧।
 (ਹੇ ਪੰਡਤ!) ਮੈਂ ਤਾਂ ਇੱਕ  ਸੋਹਣੇ ਰਾਮ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਹੀ ਲਵਾਂਗਾ, (ਤੁਹਾਡੇ) ਹੋਰ ਸਾਰੇ ਦੇਵਤਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਉਸ ਨਾਮ ਦੇ ਵੱਟੇ ਵਿਚ ਦੇ ਦਿਆਂਗਾ, (ਭਾਵ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਨਾਮ ਦੇ ਟਾਕਰੇ ਤੇ  ਮੈਨੂੰ ਤੁਹਾਡੇ ਕਿਸੇ ਭੀ ਦੇਵੀ ਦੇਵਤੇ ਦੀ ਲੋੜ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ)।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।
 ਜੋ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਸ਼ਿਵ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਜਪਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ (ਵਧ ਤੋਂ ਵਧ ਜੋ ਕੁਝ ਹਾਸਲ ਕਰ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ ਇਹ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਸ਼ਿਵ ਦਾ ਰੂਪ ਲੈ ਕੇ,  ਸ਼ਿਵ ਦੀ ਸਵਾਰੀ) ਬਲਦ ਉੱਤੇ ਚੜ੍ਹਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ  (ਸ਼ਿਵ ਵਾਂਗ) ਡਮਰੂ ਵਜਾਉਂਦਾ  ਹੈ।੨।
 ਜੋ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਪਾਰਬਤੀ ਦੀ ਪੂਜਾ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਤੋਂ  ਜ਼ਨਾਨੀ ਬਣ ਕੇ ਜਨਮ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ (ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਪੂਜਾ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਆਪਣੇ ਪੂਜਯ  ਦਾ ਰੂਪ ਹੀ ਬਣ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ)।੩।
 ਹੇ ਭਵਾਨੀ! ਤੂੰ ਸਭ ਦਾ ਮੁੱਢ  ਅਖਵਾਉਂਦੀ ਹੈਂ, ਪਰ (ਆਪਣੇ ਭਗਤਾਂ  ਨੂੰ) ਮੁਕਤੀ ਦੇਣ ਵੇਲੇ ਤੂੰ ਭੀ, ਪਤਾ  ਨਹੀਂ, ਕਿੱਥੇ ਲੁਕੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈਂ (ਭਾਵ, ਮੁਕਤੀ ਭਵਾਨੀ ਪਾਸ ਭੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ)।੪।
 ਸੋ, ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਬੇਨਤੀ ਕਰਦਾ  ਹੈ-ਹੇ ਮਿੱਤਰ (ਪੰਡਤ!) ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਿੱਖਿਆ ਲੈ ਕੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਓਟ ਲੈ, (ਤੁਹਾਡੀ ਧਰਮ-ਪੁਸਤਕ) ਗੀਤਾ ਭੀ ਇਹੀ  ਆਖਦੀ ਹੈ।੫।੨।੬।
 ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦਾ ਭਾਵ: ਪੂਜਾ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ  ਵਧ ਤੋਂ ਵਧ ਆਪਣੇ ਪੂਜਯ ਦਾ ਰੂਪ ਹੀ ਬਣ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ; ਸੰਸਾਰ-ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਤੋਂ ਮੁਕਤੀ ਦਿਵਾਉਣੀ ਕਿਸੇ ਦੇਵੀ ਦੇਵਤੇ ਦੇ  ਹੱਥ ਨਹੀਂ; ਇਸ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਹੀ ਸਿਮਰਨਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ  ਹੈ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਹੀ ਮੁਕਤੀ-ਦਾਤਾ ਹੈ।
 ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ ਗੋਂਡ ॥ ਆਜੁ ਨਾਮੇ ਬੀਠਲੁ ਦੇਖਿਆ ਮੂਰਖ ਕੋ ਸਮਝਾਊ  ਰੇ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ਪਾਂਡੇ ਤੁਮਰੀ ਗਾਇਤ੍ਰੀ ਲੋਧੇ ਕਾ ਖੇਤੁ ਖਾਤੀ ਥੀ ॥ ਲੈ ਕਰਿ ਠੇਗਾ ਟਗਰੀ ਤੋਰੀ  ਲਾਂਗਤ ਲਾਂਗਤ ਜਾਤੀ ਥੀ ॥੧॥ ਪਾਂਡੇ ਤੁਮਰਾ ਮਹਾਦੇਉ ਧਉਲੇ ਬਲਦ ਚੜਿਆ ਆਵਤੁ ਦੇਖਿਆ ਥਾ ॥ ਮੋਦੀ ਕੇ  ਘਰ ਖਾਣਾ ਪਾਕਾ ਵਾ ਕਾ ਲੜਕਾ ਮਾਰਿਆ ਥਾ ॥੨॥ ਪਾਂਡੇ ਤੁਮਰਾ ਰਾਮਚੰਦੁ ਸੋ ਭੀ ਆਵਤੁ ਦੇਖਿਆ ਥਾ ॥  ਰਾਵਨ ਸੇਤੀ ਸਰਬਰ ਹੋਈ ਘਰ ਕੀ ਜੋਇ ਗਵਾਈ ਥੀ ॥੩॥ ਹਿੰਦੂ ਅੰਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ ਤੁਰਕੂ ਕਾਣਾ ॥ ਦੁਹਾਂ ਤੇ  ਗਿਆਨੀ ਸਿਆਣਾ ॥ ਹਿੰਦੂ ਪੂਜੈ ਦੇਹੁਰਾ ਮੁਸਲਮਾਣੁ ਮਸੀਤਿ ॥ ਨਾਮੇ ਸੋਈ ਸੇਵਿਆ ਜਹ ਦੇਹੁਰਾ ਨ  ਮਸੀਤਿ ॥੪॥੩॥੭॥ {ਪੰਨਾ 874-875}
 ਨੋਟ: ਕਈ ਵਿਦਵਾਨ ਸੱਜਣ ਖ਼ਿਆਲ ਕਰਦੇ  ਹਨ ਕਿ ਭਗਤ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਇਸ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਿਚ 'ਹਾਸ-ਰਸ' ਵਰਤਿਆ ਹੈ। ਪਰ, ਸੱਚਾਈ ਬਿਆਨ  ਕਰ ਕੇ ਕਿਸੇ ਕੁਰਾਹੇ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਨੂੰ ਰਾਹ ਦੱਸਣਾ ਹੋਰ ਗੱਲ ਹੈ, ਤੇ ਕਿਸੇ  ਦੇ ਧਾਰਮਿਕ ਜਜ਼ਬਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਮਖ਼ੌਲ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਠੋਕਰ ਲਾਣੀ ਬੜਾ ਦੁਖਦਾਈ ਕੰਮ ਹੈ। ਇਹ ਗੱਲ ਮੰਨੀ ਨਹੀਂ  ਜਾ ਸਕਦੀ ਕਿ ਭਗਤ ਜੀ ਇਉਂ ਕਿਸੇ ਦਾ ਦਿਲ ਦੁਖਾ ਸਕਦੇ ਸਨ, ਜਾਂ,  ਅਜਿਹੇ ਦੁਖਾਵੇਂ ਵਾਕ ਨੂੰ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਉਸ 'ਬਾਣੀ-ਬੋਹਿਥ' ਵਿਚ ਦਰਜ ਕਰਦੇ ਜੋ  ਸਿੱਖ ਦੇ ਜੀਵਨ ਦਾ ਆਸਰਾ ਹੈ। ਇਹ ਆਖਣਾ ਕਿ 'ਹਾਸ-ਰਸ' ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਵੱਡੇ ਵੱਡੇ ਦੇਵਤਿਆਂ ਦੇ ਵੱਡੇ ਵੱਡੇ ਕੰਮਾਂ  ਨੂੰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਵਡਿਆਈ ਦੇ ਸਾਹਮਣੇ ਤੁੱਛ ਪਰਗਟ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੈ, ਫਬਦਾ ਨਹੀਂ  ਹੈ। ਕਿਸੇ ਮੁੰਡੇ ਨੂੰ ਮਾਰ ਦੇਣਾ ਕੋਈ ਵੱਡਾ ਕੰਮ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ; ਆਪਣੀ  ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਗਵਾ ਲੈਣੀ ਕੋਈ ਵੱਡਾ ਕੰਮ ਨਹੀਂ, ਤੇ ਟੰਗ ਤੁੜਾ ਲੈਣੀ ਕੋਈ  ਫ਼ਖ਼ਰ ਦੀ ਗੱਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ। ਫਿਰ, ਇਹਨਾਂ, 'ਵੱਡੇ ਕੰਮਾਂ' ਦੇ ਟਾਕਰੇ ਤੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਕਿਸੇ ਭੀ ਵੱਡੇ ਕੰਮ  ਦਾ ਇੱਥੇ ਕੋਈ ਜ਼ਿਕਰ ਨਹੀਂ। ਸ੍ਰ੍ਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੀ ਜਿੰਦ ਦਾ ਸਹਾਰਾ  ਸਮਝਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਸਿੱਖ ਨੇ ਤਾਂ ਇਹ ਵੇਖਣਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਇਹ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਪੜ੍ਹਦਿਆਂ ਕੀਹ ਸਹਾਰਾ ਮਿਲਦਾ  ਹੈ, ਕਿਹੜਾ ਚਾਨਣ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ। ਕਿਸੇ ਦੇ ਧਾਰਮਿਕ ਜਜ਼ਬੇ ਨੂੰ ਮਖ਼ੌਲ ਕਰ  ਕੇ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਦਿਲ ਨੂੰ ਠੋਕਰ ਮਾਰਨੀ ਧਰਮ ਦਾ ਮਾਰਗ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੋ ਸਕਦਾ। ਸਾਨੂੰ ਇਸ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਸੱਚਾਈ ਦੀ  ਕਿਰਨ ਦੀ ਲੋੜ ਹੈ; ਸਾਨੂੰ ਇਸ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਉਸ ਉੱਚ-ਉਡਾਰੀ ਦੀ ਲੋੜ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਭੀ ਉੱਚਾ ਕਰ ਸਕੇ। ਅਸਾਂ ਕਿਸੇ ਉੱਤੇ ਮਖ਼ੌਲ ਉਡਾ ਕੇ ਹੀ  ਇਹ ਨਹੀਂ ਫ਼ਰਜ਼ ਕਰ ਲੈਣਾ ਕਿ ਇਸ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਿੱਚੋਂ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਜੀਵਨ-ਰਾਹ ਲੱਭ  ਪਿਆ ਹੈ।
 ਜੋ ਕਿਸੇ ਮੁਕੰਮਲ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਨੂੰ ਇਕ ਖਿੜਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਸੁੰਦਰ ਫੁੱਲ ਮਿਥ  ਲਈਏ, ਤਾਂ 'ਰਹਾਉ' ਦੀ ਤੁਕ ਉਸ ਫੁੱਲ ਦਾ ਮਕਰੰਦ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। 'ਰਹਾਉ'  ਵਿਚ ਉਹ ਕੇਂਦਰੀ ਰਮਜ਼ ਹੋਇਆ ਕਰਦੀ ਹੈ, ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਵਿਕਾਸ  ਸਾਰੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਿਚ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਸੇ ਨਿਯਮ ਨੂੰ ਜੇ ਇਸ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਿਚ ਭੀ ਗਹੁ ਨਾਲ  ਵਰਤਾਂਗੇ, ਤਾਂ ਉਹ ਸੁਗੰਧੀ ਜੋ ਇਸ ਰਹਾਉ-ਮਕਰੰਦ ਵਿਚ ਲੁਕੀ ਪਈ ਹੈ, ਸਾਰੇ ਖਿੜੇ ਫੁੱਲ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਮਹਿਕ ਦੇਣ  ਲੱਗ ਪਏਗੀ, ਸਾਰੀ ਰਮਜ਼ ਖੁਲ੍ਹ ਜਾਇਗੀ। ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦੇ ਤਿੰਨ ਬੰਦਾਂ ਵਿਚ  ਕਿਸੇ ਪਾਂਡੇ ਨੂੰ ਸੰਬੋਧਨ ਕਰ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ। ਸੋ, 'ਰਹਾਉ' ਵਿਚ ਵਰਤਿਆ ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਰੇ' ਭੀ ਉਸ  ਪਾਂਡੇ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਹੀ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਤੁਕ ਵਿਚ ਪਾਂਡੇ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣਾ ਹਾਲ ਦੱਸਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਮੈਂ ਤਾਂ  'ਬੀਠੁਲ' ਦਾ ਦੀਦਾਰ ਕਰ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ,  ਪਰ ਨਾਲ ਹੀ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਇਹ ਚੇਤਾ ਭੀ ਕਰਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਤੂੰ ਤਾਂ ਮੂਰਖ ਹੀ  ਰਹਿਓਂ, ਤੈਨੂੰ ਦੀਦਾਰ ਨਾ ਹੋਇਆ। ਬਾਕੀ ਸਾਰੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਿਚ ਪਾਂਡੇ ਨੂੰ ਉਸ  ਦੀਆਂ ਉਕਾਈਆਂ ਸਮਝਾ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ, ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੇ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਬੀਠਲ ਦਾ ਦਰਸ਼ਨ  ਕਰਨ ਨਹੀਂ ਦਿੱਤਾ।
 ਇੱਥੇ ਇਕ ਹੋਰ ਸੁਆਦਲੀ ਗੱਲ ਭੀ ਵੇਖਣ ਵਾਲੀ ਹੈ। ਜੇ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਜੀ  ਦਾ 'ਬੀਠਲ' ਕਿਸੇ ਮੰਦਰ ਵਿਚ ਸਥਾਪਨ ਕੀਤਾ  ਹੁੰਦਾ, ਤਾਂ ਉਸ ਮੰਦਰ ਵਿਚ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੇ 'ਪਾਂਡੇ' ਨੂੰ ਤਾਂ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਦਰਸ਼ਨ, ਜਦ  ਉਹ ਚਾਹੁੰਦਾ, ਹੋ ਸਕਦਾ ਸੀ, ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਪਾਂਡਾ  ਉੱਚੀ ਜਾਤ ਦਾ ਸੀ। ਪਰ ਸ਼ੂਦਰ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਨੂੰ 'ਬੀਠੁਲ' ਦਾ ਦਰਸ਼ਨ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਹੋਇਆ? ਇਸ ਨੂੰ ਤਾਂ ਸ਼ੂਦਰ ਹੋਣ ਕਰਕੇ ਸਗੋਂ  ਧੱਕੇ ਪੈ ਸਕਦੇ ਹਨ। ਪਰ ਅਸਲ ਗੱਲ ਇਹ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਦਾ 'ਬੀਠਲ' ਕਿਸੇ ਮੰਦਰ ਵਿਚ ਬਿਠਾਇਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਬੀਠਲ ਨਹੀਂ  ਸੀ, ਉਹ 'ਬੀਠਲ' ਉਹ  ਸੀ "ਜਹ ਦੇਹੁਰਾ ਨ ਮਸੀਤਿ"। ਕੀ ਅਜੇ ਭੀ ਕੋਈ ਸ਼ੱਕ ਰਹਿ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਭਗਤ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਕਿਸੇ ਮੰਦਰ-ਵਿਚ-ਥਾਪੇ ਹੋਏ 'ਬੀਠਲ'  ਦੇ ਪੁਜਾਰੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਨ? ਉਹ ਤਾਂ ਸਗੋਂ ਮੰਦਰ ਵਿਚ ਟਿਕਾਏ  ਹੋਏ ਬੀਠਲ ਦੀ ਪੂਜਾ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਪਾਂਡੇ ਨੂੰ ਕਹਿ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਤੂੰ ਮੂਰਖ ਹੀ ਰਹਿਓਂ,  ਤੈਨੂੰ ਅਜੇ ਤਕ ਬੀਠਲ ਦੇ ਦਰਸ਼ਨ ਹੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੋ ਸਕੇ।
 ਪਾਂਡੇ ਨੂੰ 'ਬੀਠਲ' ਦੇ ਦਰਸ਼ਨ ਕਿਉਂ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੋ ਸਕੇ? ਇਸ ਦਾ ਉੱਤਰ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦੇ ਸਾਰੇ  'ਬੰਦਾਂ' ਵਿਚ ਹੈ। ਮੁੱਖ ਗੱਲ ਇਹ ਕਹੀ ਹੈ ਕਿ  ਪਾਂਡਾ ਅੰਨ੍ਹਾ ਹੈ ਇਸ ਦੀਆਂ ਦੋਵੇਂ ਅੱਖਾਂ ਬੰਦ ਹਨ। ਗਿਆਨ-ਦਾਤਾ ਗੁਰੂ  ਦੇ ਲੜ ਲੱਗਣਾ-ਇਹ ਹੈ ਆਤਮਕ ਤੌਰ ਤੇ ਸੁਜਾਖੇ ਬੰਦੇ ਦੀ ਇੱਕ  ਅੱਖ; ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਸਹੀ ਸਰੂਪ-ਇਹ ਹੈ ਦੂਜੀ  ਅੱਖ। ਪਾਂਡੇ ਨੇ ਗਿਆਨ ਪਰਾਪਤ ਕਰਨ ਲਈ ਗਾਇਤ੍ਰੀ ਦਾ ਪਵਿੱਤਰ ਜਾਪ ਕੀਤਾ, ਮਹਾਦੇਵ ਦੀ ਓਟ ਲਈ, ਸ੍ਰੀ ਰਾਮ ਚੰਦਰ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਤੇ  ਢੱਠਾ; ਪਰ ਇਹਨਾਂ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਕਿਸੇ ਦੇ ਭੀ ਲੜ ਨਾ ਲੱਗਾ, ਕਿਸੇ ਉੱਤੇ ਭੀ ਸ਼ਰਧਾ ਨਾ ਬਣਾਈ, ਸਗੋਂ ਇਹਨਾਂ ਬਾਰੇ ਅਜਿਹੀਆਂ  ਕਹਾਣੀਆਂ ਘੜ ਲਈਆਂ ਕਿ ਪੂਰਨ ਸ਼ਰਧਾ ਬਣ ਹੀ ਨਾ ਸਕੇ। ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ ਗਾਇਤ੍ਰੀ ਮਹਾਦੇਵ ਅਤੇ ਰਾਮ ਚੰਦ ਨਾਲ  ਵਰਤੇ ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਤੁਮਰੀ' ਅਤੇ 'ਤੁਮਰਾ' ਖ਼ਾਸ ਤੌਰ ਤੇ ਸਮਝਣ-ਯੋਗ  ਹਨ। ਭਾਵ ਇਹ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਹੇ ਪਾਂਡੇ! ਜਿਸ ਗਾਇਤ੍ਰੀ ਆਦਿਕ ਨੂੰ  'ਤੂੰ' ਆਪਣਾ ਗਿਆਨ-ਦਾਤਾ ਕਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈਂ, ਉਸ ਵਿਚ 'ਤੂੰ  ਆਪ ਹੀ' ਨੁਕਸ ਦੱਸੀ ਜਾ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈਂ। ਫਿਰ ਤੇਰਾ ਸਿਦਕ ਕਿਵੇਂ  ਬੱਝੇ? ਇਹ ਗਿਆਨ ਦੀ ਅੱਖ ਗਈ। ਦੂਜੀ ਦਾ ਭੀ ਇਹੀ ਹਾਲ ਹੋਇਆ।  'ਬੀਠਲ' ਸੀ, ਮਾਇਆ  ਤੋਂ ਪਰੇ ਅਤੇ ਸਰਬ-ਵਿਆਪਕ ਪਰ, ਪਾਂਡੇ ਨੇ ਉਸ  ਨੂੰ ਮੰਦਰ ਵਿਚ ਕੈਦ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ; ਸਿਰਫ਼ ਉਸ ਮੂਰਤੀ ਨੂੰ ਬੀਠਲ ਸਮਝਿਆ ਜੋ  ਮੰਦਰ ਵਿਚ ਸੀ, ਸੰਸਾਰ ਵਿਚ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਬੀਠਲ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਨਾ  ਦਿੱਸਿਆ।
 ਤੁਰਕ ਇਸ ਗੱਲੋਂ ਕੁਝ ਬਚਿਆ ਰਿਹਾ। ਇਸ ਨੇ ਹਜ਼ਰਤ ਮੁਹੰਮਦ  ਸਾਹਿਬ ਵਿਚ ਪੂਰਾ ਸਿਦਕ ਬਣਾਇਆ ਹੈ। ਪਰ ਇਕ ਉਕਾਈ ਇਹ ਭੀ ਖਾ ਗਿਆ, ਇਸ  ਨੇ ਮਸਜਿਦ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਰੱਬ ਦਾ ਘਰ ਸਮਝ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ, ਇਸ ਨੇ ਨਿਰੇ ਕਾਹਬੇ ਵਿਚ  ਹੀ ਰੱਬ ਨੂੰ ਵੇਖਣ ਦੀ ਕੋਸ਼ਸ਼ ਕੀਤੀ ਹੈ। ਸੋ, ਇਕ ਅੱਖੋਂ ਕਾਣਾ ਰਹਿ  ਗਿਆ।
 ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਹਿਬ ਨੂੰ ਭਲਾ ਇਹ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਕਿਉਂ ਪਿਆਰਾ  ਲੱਗਾ? ਉਹਨਾਂ ਭਗਤ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਵਤਨ ਤੋਂ ਇਹ ਸਾਂਭ ਕੇ ਕਿਉਂ  ਲਿਆਂਦਾ? ਹੁਣ ਉੱਪਰਲੀ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਦੇ ਸਾਹਮਣੇ ਉੱਤਰ ਸਪੱਸ਼ਟ  ਹੈ-(੧) ਗੁਰੂ (ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ) ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਸਿੱਖ ਦੇ ਜੀਵਨ ਦਾ ਆਸਰਾ  ਹੈ, ਪਰ ਇਸ ਵਿਚ ਕਿਤੇ ਕੋਈ ਸ਼ੱਕ ਨਹੀਂ ਰਹਿਣਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਕਿ ਫ਼ਲਾਣਾ  ਸ਼ਬਦ ਤਾਂ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਨਹੀਂ ਜੱਚਦਾ; (੨) ਜੇ  ਪਾਂਡੇ ਦੇ ਮਹਾਦੇਵ ਵਾਂਗ ਸਿੱਖ ਨੇ ਭੀ ਆਪਣੇ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਗੁਰੂ ਨੂੰ ਸਰਾਪ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਮੰਨ  ਲਿਆ; ਤਾਂ ਜਿਵੇਂ ਪਾਂਡਾ ਮਹਾਦੇਵ ਨੂੰ ਪੂਜਦਾ ਤਾਂ ਹੈ ਪਰ ਉਸ ਪਾਸੋਂ  ਕੰਬਦਾ ਫਿਰ ਭੀ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਕਿਤੇ ਸ੍ਰਾਪ ਨਾ ਮਿਲ ਜਾਏ, ਸਿੱਖ ਦਾ ਭੀ  ਇਹੀ ਹਾਲ ਰਹੇਗਾ, ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਰੀਝ ਨਾਲ ਸਦਕੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੋ  ਸਕੇਗਾ, ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਇਹੀ ਡਰ ਰਹੇਗਾ ਕਿ ਗੁਰੂ ਗੁੱਸੇ ਵਿਚ ਆ ਕੇ  ਸ੍ਰਾਪ ਦੇ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ; (੩) ਸਿੱਖ ਦਾ ਪੂਜਯ  ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਹਰ ਥਾਂ ਹੈ, ਤੇ ਸਿੱਖ ਦਾ ਤੀਰਥ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਆਪਣਾ ਹਿਰਦਾ  ਹੈ, ਜਿੱਥੇ ਨਿਤ ਜੁੜ ਕੇ ਸਿੱਖ ਇਸ਼ਨਾਨ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ।
ਪਦਅਰਥ: ਆਜੁ—ਅੱਜ,  ਹੁਣ, ਇਸੇ ਜਨਮ ਵਿਚ। ਬੀਠਲੁ—{Skt. विष्ठल One situated at a distance. ਵਿ—ਪਰੇ, ਦੂਰ। ਸਥਲ—ਖਲੋਤਾ  ਹੋਇਆ} ਉਹ ਜੋ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਭਾਵ ਤੋਂ ਪਰੇ ਹੈ। ਰੇ—ਹੇ ਪਾਂਡੇ! ਸਮਝਾਊ—ਮੈਂ  ਸਮਝਾਵਾਂ।ਰਹਾਉ।
 ਤੁਮਰੀ ਗਾਇਤ੍ਰੀ—ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਤੁਸੀ  ਗਾਇਤ੍ਰੀ ਆਖਦੇ ਹੋ ਤੇ ਜਿਸ ਬਾਰੇ ਇਹ ਸ਼ਰਧਾ—ਹੀਣ ਕਹਾਣੀ ਭੀ ਬਣਾ ਰੱਖੀ  ਹੈ। ਗਾਇਤ੍ਰੀ—{Skt. गायत्री—ਇਕ ਬੜਾ ਪਵਿੱਤਰ ਮੰਤਰ, ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਪਾਠ ਹਰੇਕ ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣ ਲਈ  ਸਵੇਰੇ ਸ਼ਾਮ ਕਰਨਾ ਜ਼ਰੂਰੀ ਹੈ। ਉਹ ਮੰਤਰ ਇਉਂ ਹੈ: तत्सवितुर्वरेण्य  भर्गो देवस्य धीमाही धयो यो नः प्रचोदयात्। ਲੋਧਾ—ਜੱਟਾਂ ਦੀ ਇਕ ਜਾਤ ਦਾ ਨਾਉਂ ਹੈ। ਠੇਗਾ—ਸੋਟਾ।  ਲਾਂਗਤ—ਲੰਙਾ ਲੰਙਾ ਕੇ।੧।
 ਮਹਾਦੇਵ—ਸ਼ਿਵ।  ਮਉਲੇ—ਚਿੱਟੇ। ਮੋਦੀ—ਭੰਡਾਰੀ। ਵਾ  ਕਾ—ਉਸ ਦਾ।੨।
 ਸਰਬਰ—ਲੜਾਈ। ਜੋਇ—ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ।
 ਤੁਰਕੂ—ਮੁਸਲਮਾਨ।  ਜਹ—ਜਿਸ ਦਾ। ਦੇਹੁਰਾ—ਮੰਦਰ।੪।
ਅਰਥ: ਹੇ ਪਾਂਡੇ! ਮੈਂ  ਤਾਂ ਇਸੇ ਜਨਮ ਵਿਚ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਦਰਸ਼ਨ ਕਰ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ (ਪਰ ਤੂੰ ਮੂਰਖ ਹੀ  ਰਹਿਓਂ, ਤੈਨੂੰ ਦਰਸ਼ਨ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੋਇਆ; ਆ) ਮੈਂ (ਤੈਨੂੰ) ਮੂਰਖ ਨੂੰ ਸਮਝਾਵਾਂ (ਕਿ ਤੈਨੂੰ ਦਰਸ਼ਨ ਕਿਉਂ ਨਹੀਂ  ਹੁੰਦਾ)।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।
 ਹੇ ਪਾਂਡੇ! (ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਤਾਂ ਜਿਸ  ਗਾਇਤ੍ਰੀ ਦਾ ਤੂੰ ਪਾਠ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈਂ ਉਸ ਉੱਤੇ ਤੇਰੀ ਸ਼ਰਧਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਬਣ ਸਕਦੀ, ਕਿਉਂਕਿ) ਤੇਰੀ ਗਾਇਤ੍ਰੀ (ਉਹ ਹੈ  ਜਿਸ ਬਾਰੇ ਤੂੰ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਆਖਦਾ ਹੈਂ ਕਿ ਇਕ ਵਾਰੀ ਸ੍ਰਾਪ ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ ਗਊ ਦੀ ਜੂਨ ਵਿਚ ਆ ਕੇ  ਇਹ) ਇਕ ਲੋਧੇ ਜੱਟ ਦੀ ਪੈਲੀ ਖਾਣ ਜਾ ਪਈ, ਉਸ  ਨੇ ਸੋਟਾ ਲੈ ਕੇ ਲੱਤ ਤੋੜ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਤਾਂ (ਵਿਚਾਰੀ) ਲੰਙਾ ਲੰਙਾ ਕੇ ਤੁਰਨ ਲੱਗੀ।੧।
 ਹੇ ਪਾਂਡੇ! (ਫਿਰ ਤੂੰ ਜਿਸ ਸ਼ਿਵ  ਜੀ ਦੀ ਅਰਾਧਨਾ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈਂ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਬੜਾ ਕ੍ਰੋਧੀ ਸਮਝਦਾ ਹੈਂ ਤੇ ਆਖਦਾ ਹੈਂ ਕਿ ਗੁੱਸੇ ਵਿਚ ਆ ਕੇ  ਉਹ ਸ੍ਰਾਪ ਦੇ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਭਸਮ ਕਰ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਐਸੇ ਸ਼ਿਵ ਨਾਲ ਤੂੰ  ਪਿਆਰ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਕਰ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈਂ?) ਤੇਰਾ ਸ਼ਿਵ (ਤਾਂ ਉਹ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਬਾਰੇ ਤੂੰ ਆਖਦਾ ਹੈਂ) ਕਿਸੇ ਭੰਡਾਰੀ ਦੇ ਘਰ  ਉਸ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਭੋਜਨ ਤਿਆਰ ਹੋਇਆ, ਸ਼ਿਵ ਨੂੰ ਚਿੱਟੇ ਬਲਦ ਉੱਤੇ ਚੜ੍ਹਿਆ  ਜਾਂਦਾ ਵੇਖਿਆ, (ਭਾਵ, ਤੂੰ ਦੱਸਦਾ ਹੈਂ ਕਿ  ਸ਼ਿਵ ਜੀ ਚਿੱਟੇ ਬਲਦ ਦੀ ਸਵਾਰੀ ਕਰਦੇ ਸਨ) (ਪਰ ਸ਼ਾਇਦ ਉਹ ਭੋਜਨ ਪਸੰਦ  ਨਾ ਆਇਆ, ਸ਼ਿਵ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਸ੍ਰਾਪ ਦੇ ਕੇ) ਉਸ ਦਾ  ਮੁੰਡਾ ਮਾਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ।੨।
 ਹੇ ਪਾਂਡੇ! ਤੇਰੇ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਰਾਮ  ਚੰਦਰ ਜੀ ਭੀ ਆਉਂਦੇ ਵੇਖੇ ਹਨ (ਭਾਵ, ਜਿਸ  ਸ੍ਰੀ ਰਾਮ ਚੰਦਰ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਤੂੰ ਉਪਾਸ਼ਨਾ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈਂ, ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਬਾਬਤ ਭੀ  ਤੈਥੋਂ ਇਹੀ ਕੁਝ ਅਸਾਂ ਸੁਣਿਆ ਹੈ ਕਿ) ਰਾਵਣ ਨਾਲ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਲੜਾਈ ਹੋ  ਪਈ, ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਉਹ ਵਹੁਟੀ (ਸੀਤਾ ਜੀ)  ਗਵਾ ਬੈਠੇ ਸਨ।੩।
 ਨੋਟ: 'ਰਾਮਾਇਣ' ਅਤੇ 'ਉੱਤਰ ਰਾਮ ਚਰਿਤ੍ਰ' ਆਦਿਕ  ਪੁਸਤਕਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਕਈ ਦੂਸ਼ਣ ਭੀ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਰਾਮ ਚੰਦਰ ਜੀ ਉੱਤੇ ਆਰੋਪਣ ਕੀਤੇ ਗਏ ਹਨ, ਭਾਵੇਂ ਉਹ ਭਗਤੀ-ਭਾਵ ਵਿਚ ਗਲੇਫ਼ੇ ਹੋਏ ਹਨ-ਬਾਲੀ ਨੂੰ ਛਿਪ ਕੇ ਮਾਰਨਾ, ਇਕ ਰਾਖ਼ਸ਼ਣੀ ਨੂੰ  ਮਾਰਨਾ, ਸੀਤਾ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ ਘਰੋਂ ਕੱਢ ਦੇਣਾ, ਇਤਿਆਦਿਕ। ਇਹ ਦੂਸ਼ਣ ਲਾ ਕੇ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਪੂਰੀ ਸ਼ਰਧਾ ਰੱਖਣੀ ਅਸੰਭਵ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ  ਹੈ।
 ਸੋ ਹਿੰਦੂ ਦੋਵੇਂ ਅੱਖਾਂ ਗਵਾ ਬੈਠਾ ਹੈ, ਪਰ ਮੁਸਲਮਾਨ ਦੀ ਇੱਕ ਅੱਖ ਹੀ ਖ਼ਰਾਬ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ; ਇਹਨਾਂ ਦੋਹਾਂ  ਨਾਲੋਂ ਸਿਆਣਾ ਉਹ ਬੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਹਸਤੀ ਦਾ  ਸਹੀ) ਗਿਆਨ ਹੋ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। (ਹਿੰਦੂ ਨੇ ਇੱਕ ਅੱਖ  ਤਾਂ ਤਦੋਂ ਗਵਾਈ ਜਦੋਂ ਉਹ ਆਪਣੇ ਇਸ਼ਟ ਬਾਰੇ ਸ਼ਰਧਾ-ਹੀਣ ਕਹਾਣੀਆਂ ਘੜਨ  ਲੱਗ ਪਿਆ, ਤੇ ਦੂਜੀ ਗਵਾਈ, ਜਦੋਂ ਉਹ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ  ਨੂੰ ਨਿਰਾ ਮੰਦਰ ਵਿਚ ਬੈਠਾ ਸਮਝ ਕੇ) ਮੰਦਰ ਨੂੰ ਪੂਜਣ ਲੱਗ  ਪਿਆ, ਮੁਸਲਮਾਨ (ਦੀ ਹਜ਼ਰਤ ਮੁਹੰਮਦ ਸਾਹਿਬ  ਵਿਚ ਪੂਰੀ ਸ਼ਰਧਾ ਹੋਣ ਕਰਕੇ ਇੱਕ ਅੱਖ ਤਾਂ ਸਾਬਤ ਹੈ ਪਰ ਦੂਜੀ ਗਵਾ ਬੈਠਾ ਹੈ, ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਰੱਬ ਨੂੰ ਨਿਰਾ ਮਸਜਿਦ ਵਿਚ ਜਾਣ ਕੇ) ਮਸਜਿਦ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ  ਰੱਬ ਦਾ ਘਰ ਸਮਝ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ। ਮੈਂ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਉਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਨਾਹ ਕੋਈ  ਖ਼ਾਸ ਮੰਦਰ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਨਾ ਮਸਜਿਦ।੪।੩।੭।  PAGE 874


----------

